# Berühmte letzte Worte!



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2008)

*Mage  *

mein Pyro kommt gleich..noch 1,3 sek
klar kann man die sheepen
ups...cd auf Eisblock

*Hexer*

Ach was 4  Minuten auf Seelenstein warten, die Gruppe geht noch so
Mein Leerwandler tankt den Luschiboss locker
Da sind genug Dots drauf, der stirbt von alleine

*Schami*

ups.. FEUERwiederstand wolltet ihr haben???
Klar kann ich tanken, ich hab immerhin schwere Rüstung und ein Schild.
Mist, das Feuerlement macht ja AOE...

*Krieger*

Die Mobs hier sind easy, da Tank ich im Offmodus / mit Zweihandwaffe
was sagt ihr?? ...der Heiler ist noch afk?
Mana wird überbewertet.

*Pala*

Gasthaus ich komme.... huch CD auf Ruhestein
Achtet nicht auf mich  ich heil mich selber
So schnell fällt ein Pala nicht um

*Schurke*

Quatsch ich bin T6, da sehen mich auch die Hunde nicht
Mist zu nah am Feuer..
was bedeutet...“antanken lassen“?

*Priest*

Ich mach Gedankenkontrolle...dann is schon mal einer weg
Blitzheilung mach so gut wie keine Aggro
Ich will auch mal Schaden machen

*Jäger*

Huch Wo läuft mein Pet den lang ?
Klar hab ich Bedarf auf Platte, vllt ändern die das mit der Rüstung ja mit WOTLK
ICH pull den!!

*Druide*

da fällt mir spontan nichts zu ein....aber euch bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder noch welche zu den Anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. April 2008)

*Schurke*

Für den Notfall hab ich mein Blitzstrahlpul....sch...alle..*grummel*


----------



## Eisblut83 (28. April 2008)

*hust* lustig


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

*Hexer* 

Der war doch eben noch im Fear...


----------



## Purpurklinge (28. April 2008)

*Krieger*

CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGEEE!!!


----------



## Cervante (28. April 2008)

Ich sag nur eins ...


leeeeeerrrrroooyyyyyyy


----------



## Delorion (28. April 2008)

*Druide*

Ach was, da reichen ein paar HoTs.

Ich kann auch schleichen, ich komm da vorbei.

Hups, falscher Button, das war Reisegestalt.


----------



## kingkryzon (28. April 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> *hust* lustig


/sign ieinen komi muss ich ja auch geben^^


----------



## Tirkari (28. April 2008)

*(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!

*Jäger* 
Sch... totstellen widerstanden

*Druide* 
Ich brauch nicht Gestalt zu wechseln, Baum ist schnell genug (Bombe bei Solarian)


----------



## Batmoe (28. April 2008)

* Druide *

Der Heal war eigentlich schon draussen.


----------



## Erital (28. April 2008)

*Hexer*

Die Gruppe machen wir noch, immerhin hält der Dämonensklave 5 Minuten!

*
Druide*

Ich schwöre der Heal war durch... (edith sagt: mist, 3 dumme, ein Gedanke -.- )

*Krieger*

Wieso Mana tanken? Mein Wutbalken ist noch voll - das muss ich nutzen!


----------



## Storn206 (28. April 2008)

algemein Heilär: hmmm der Heal war eigendlich durch


----------



## Mycrip (28. April 2008)

Jäger 

Irreführung?Dachte das wär nicht so wichtig und habs nicht gelernt.


----------



## Serran (28. April 2008)

Geil!  Weiter so... xDDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. April 2008)

ganz normaler WoW alltag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immerwieder lustig =)


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
> Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!


Also da muss ich widersprechen. Ohne SdR geh ich in schon gar keine Ini mehr.

Sonst alles echt geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (28. April 2008)

Jäger: „Das Pet kann den tanken“

Mage: „Geil 3 crits hintereinander“

Krieger: „Ups ich hab Einhandwaffe nicht geskillt“

Druide: „Ich gehe schnell aus der Bärform und heile mich selbst“


----------



## Mycrip (28. April 2008)

Druide

Ich hoTe die Gruppe vor dem Bosspull schonmal an


----------



## Shadowfly (28. April 2008)

Jäger

Mhh warum hab ich jetzt dem Heiler die Irreführung gegeben?
Ich pull mal....
Ups das war der Multi....

Magier
Ich mach mal Sheeppull
Die Bomb ich locker weg (Manawürmer vor TDM Boss 2 vorallen)
Entfluchen brauch ich nicht...


----------



## theduke666 (28. April 2008)

*Klasse egal:*

Schaut mal, ich habe einen Schalter gefunden...


----------



## Marram (28. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *Druide*
> Ich brauch nicht Gestalt zu wechseln, Baum ist schnell genug (Bombe bei Solarian)



Njaa, erinner mich nicht... -;-DDD

Hab jetzt extra ein Makro dafür, damit ich nur noch zweimal eine Taste drücken muss, um in Katzengestalt rauszuspurten... -:-D

Ach ja, der noch:

PRIESTER:

"Sorry, ich hab Psychoschrei direkt neben Verblassen."


----------



## Caddle (28. April 2008)

Egal wer ausser die Tanks: Geil!!! Ich bin die 1 im Damagemeter!!!!!!



Upps, ist ja Omen,verd....


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

Mage:

*frostblitz*, *forstnova*, *eislanze*, *eislanze*, *forstblock*, *blinzel*, *spring*, *spring* ----> WIPE

mhh wir mages sind für drei sachen zu gebrauchen Portal, Kekse und Wipes.

Auf dem rückweg in die ini: A**kra (mage): ihr werdet lachen....

Druiden:

halt noch nicht pullen muss eben noch aufrauchen..(kein scherz gibts nen screen von *such*)

Ich möchte einen Antrag vorstellen wer ist dafür das der Nachtelf Hunter eben zum mage geht und nen paar snacks holt.

Ich kann alles machen was ihr woll dd tanken und heilen aber nichts davon richtig gut xD

Schurke
wieso soll ich immer auf den dmg go om tank warten. wenn die heiler aller ihre tastsen mit ihren heals belegen, mich ins target nehmen und dann wie wild ihren kopf auf die tastartur hauen sollte ich den boss alleine schafen. die sollen schließlich was tun für ihr geld.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

*Druide* 

Ich dachte, DU heilst!


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (28. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
> Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!



Ich versteh da nur Bahnhof ^^


----------



## b1ubb (28. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also da muss ich widersprechen. Ohne SdR geh ich in schon gar keine Ini mehr.
> 
> Sonst alles echt geil.
> 
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen !

ohne SdR bei einem melee shamy geht gar nix


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

www.wow-szene.de barols blog da gbt alles


----------



## s1eepingsun (28. April 2008)

uff *lächelt*

hm.. ma schauen das mir auch noch was dazu einfällt..

als ich mit nem Freund (magier) in Shat. am quatschen war wurden wir von
jmd. angesprochen:

"kannst du mir bitte nen portal nach Sturmwind machen?"


----------



## dannyl2912 (28. April 2008)

X-beliebige Klasse von gestern im Schwarzen Tempel das erste Mal Akamas Schemen.


"Da steht ein Typ. Gleich mal ansprechen."


----------



## b1ubb (28. April 2008)

Druide:

sprach der Bär zum Panther - ich dachte du heilst ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (28. April 2008)

ich sage nur eins: UPS

ein Wort, das ich bei Pulls nicht so oft hören möchte


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (28. April 2008)

Feral-Druide:
Hab die Heilskills nicht gelernt

Mage:
Sry, crit!


----------



## Metadron72 (28. April 2008)

ich pull den mit sheep !!, ups das war blinzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cervante (28. April 2008)

Krieger zum einzigen Heiler in Ini vorm Boss

drückt Charge!

Was heißt du bist OOM?


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

wie ich dachte wir bombe die (elite) gruppe


----------



## Magazad (28. April 2008)

*Krieger*

Keine angst die hab ich mit angetankt.


----------



## Tirkari (28. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also da muss ich widersprechen. Ohne SdR geh ich in schon gar keine Ini mehr.


Das war aber fast OT von unseren Schurken und Verstärkern, wenns mal wieder zum Marken farmen nach Kara geht ^^
SdR und kein WF? Oh nein, dann kann es ja passieren, daß unser Schurke nicht ganz vorn im Dmg-Meter ist ^^ (Killcount führt er dann aber meist auch an, wenn er beim Schaden oben steht ^^)


Aber mir sind eben noch mehr eingefallen
(und nix ausgedacht, alles so oder so ähnlich selber erlebt)

*Insert beliebige Nicht-Tank-Klasse* 
Wie? Der Mob ist NICHT Spotbar???

*Insert beliebige Klasse mit AoE* 
Wieso greifen die Krokodile an? Ich hab doch nur die Luchse wegbomben wollen ... (in ZA auf dem Weg zum Luchsboss)

*beliebige Klasse, besonders beliebt aber bei (shakelnden) Priestern* 
Oh, da kommt ja schon die nächste Welle ... (beim Hyjaltrash)

*Schurke oder Katzenferal* 
Wieso sehen die mich???

*Hexer oder Shadow* 
Ich hab doch Seele brechen/Verblassen gemacht, das waren nur noch die DoTs ...


----------



## Eyke (28. April 2008)

Hehe..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles ziemlich geil

Mir selber ist folgendendes passiert.

Gnome......ein kleines Team kämpft sich wacker immer tiefer in Gnome rein.
Da, ein Roboter mit einer roten Lampe auf dem Kopf.

Mage: Ey, die Lampe leuchtet auf einmal....hat das was zu bedeuten?
Krieger: Nööööö....brauchen wir nicht drauf achten.
Healer: Hey Leute, wo kommen die ganzen Mobs her......ARGH

Kollektive Sterbegeräusche....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jede denkbare Inistanz:
Man ist mitten im Gefecht
healer: OOM
Krieger: Ok ok...ich pull ja schon die nächste Grp..........schweigen.

Witz an der Sache:
healer: OOM = out of Mana
Krieger: OOM = out of Mobs...will heissen, die Grp brauch Nachschub an potentiellen Gegnern..^^


Gruß
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. April 2008)

*Priester*

Shakel pull !!!!!!!


*Jäger*

Ich pull mit Irreführung also Achtung.... *tot*... sry hab ireführung nicht auf Tank gelegt.


*Hexenmeister*

Lasst mich einen Tanken das heil ich schon mit Blutsauger weg. (ich rede jetzt nicht von mir ^^)


----------



## Topanga (28. April 2008)

bei uns im raid sind di eletzen worte der hexer eigentlich immer

"...aber ich hab doch seele brechen gemcht..."


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

B1ubb keine Phantasie? Mir einfach den Post nachlabern? Ach, die heutige Jugend...


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2008)

hab selber noch welche:

*Alle Klassen*

An die Urflechte komm ich ran ohne die zu pulln
ich wollt nur mal gucken
Die Gruppe geht zu viert
Ich hab extra AFK in den Chat geschrieben
Nicht anfangen ich bin mal auf den Desktop


----------



## Toomtos (28. April 2008)

Ist mir mal in brd passiert: [Tank]: "@healdudu(ich) Schleich mal an der mobgrp vorbei und mach das schloss zur schattenschmiede auf, das geht ohne zu pulln!"

-->> WIPE

Tja, Tank lvl 58, ich lvl 50... aggro range?


----------



## Hubautz (28. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich wollt nur mal gucken




Der Klassiker


----------



## Bergerdos (28. April 2008)

Bosskampf kurz nach dem Pullen und kurz bevor das Leben zu ende war im Teamspeak vom Heiler:

"So, Re ...."


----------



## Jesse James (28. April 2008)

*Krieger*

Shit, die sind spott immun

*Mage*

Nachm Event in Bk Hero leben nur noch Mage und ich (Jäger), Boss kommt. Ich caste Irreführung auf Mage und stell mich tot, Mage: Du Ar... ich hatte mich schon unsichtbar gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, bin hinterher leider selbst gestorben, lag zu nah am Boss, war trotzdem funny.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. April 2008)

Erstmal vorweg. echt geiler thread ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

und dann:

*Jäger*

Wieso sagt mir den keiner das Misdirection nur 30 sek. hält...

WOW endlich droppt der meine Wurfwaffe!


----------



## Benberus (28. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> *Klasse egal:*
> 
> Schaut mal, ich habe einen Schalter gefunden...



Krieger : Ich hau mal Tollkühnheit raus


----------



## TvP1981 (28. April 2008)

*Alle Klassen*

Oh, die besoffenen in der Taverne hier in BRT, die kann man ja anquatschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (28. April 2008)

*Hexer* 

wehe der Mage macht Eisblock...

(in dem Szenario stirbt aber nur der Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. April 2008)

einen kenne ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurke:

Was soll das heißen "Du drafst nioch mit weil du Roxxordeathsilence heißt??"


----------



## WotanGOP (28. April 2008)

*Hexenmeister*
Ich mach Aderlass...


----------



## Nargo (28. April 2008)

Magier: Ich mach mal sheep-pull
Krieger: Nein, der Heiler ist noch oom
Magier: egal du hast ja Platte
...wipe
____________
Magtheridons Kammer

Ich handle mal den Kanalisierer an.....
____________


----------



## Exo1337 (28. April 2008)

> Ich sag nur eins ...
> 
> 
> leeeeeerrrrroooyyyyyyy




^^yeah xD


----------



## Tsunao (28. April 2008)

Heiler: Wieso gehen eure Lebensbalken runter? Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass ich noch nicht in der Instanz bin?


----------



## WotanGOP (28. April 2008)

*Alle*
Flammenkranz, NICHT bewegen!


----------



## Shênya (28. April 2008)

Krieger: Benutz mal Finte wenne über 90% aggro hast
Schurke: Finte??
(nicht ich ^^)

TdM:
Tank: So lass mich eben 5sec antanken dann kanns losgehn
Priester: Cool der is ja freundlich. Moment ich schau mal ob der sich schon looten lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toomtos (28. April 2008)

[Healer]: wenn ihr mal focus dmg machen würdet, wärn die mobs nur halb so schwer. es bringt nix wen ihr die alle auf 5% kloppt und dann erst killt!
Nachste mob grp...
Healer heilt Tank 1mal und hat sofort aggro!-->Tot
[Healer]: Was war das den?
[Deff-Krieger](Tank):hab nur gemacht was du gesagt hast: Focus dmg!

-->>Wipe


----------



## Toyuki (28. April 2008)

tank pala:

sry wollte nicht blase auf mich machen sondern aufn healer (er tankt grade 3-5mobs^^)

Mage:

Raidleader sagt zum Mage: Decurse mal den Tank
Mage: Muss kurz im Skillbuch suchen (wenn er überhaupt antwortet^^) 
bei mehren mages gehen alle davon aus der andere macht das, und sie dürfen weiter dmg machen


----------



## Qwalle (28. April 2008)

"jaja macht mal - ich fear den schonmal"


----------



## Knowme (28. April 2008)

Nach 10Mob Gruppen ohne Wasser trinken in ZH Hero..

Krieger;
"Regg schneller hab noch fast volle WUT!!!!"


Naja, er wollt mich nicht reggen lassen.^^ Rest dürft ihr euch denken.


----------



## Gias (28. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
> Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!



na aber sowas von! Kann ja net angehen, dass ich im Omen nicht auch erster bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der eigentliche Lauf der Dinge:
Verlange auch nach SdM statt SdR -wenn ich dem Tank anfange Konkurrenz zu machen
einfach Vanish -Aggroreset und ich kann munter weiter max damage fahren


*Schurke:*
Mua haha Schattenmantel ist bereit, bleib mal direkt im aoe mit 10% hp stehen...resist..resist
..."Schurke ist gestorben"  - 90% resist nicht 100% leider


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. April 2008)

Oh da hab ich auch ein paar:

Zuerst ich mitm Pala:

"Wos is den des ?" Unser MT bei Nef als ich ihm 
Göttliches Eingreifen verpasst hab.

"Warum hat der Tank SDS ??" Meine Frau (Priesterin) als ich in den 
ZH unserem Tank statt ihr SDS gab.

Oder auch mitm Mage gehts Klasse:

"Ich wollte den mitm Instant Pyro umhaun" Ich in Kara vor Moroes als 
der NonElite schneller tot war als ich dachte und ich den Pyro in die 
Elite Gruppe geballert hab.

"Ich wollte wirklich nur meine Leiste umbaun" Wieder ich als ich die Maid
mit Zauberstab gepullt habe als ich meine Leiste umbaun wollte (das ist mir 
zweimal in Folge passiert^^)

Mitm Krieger

Erst gestern in Uldaman "Jojo ich bekomm die Zwerge einzeln gepullt, 
den Boss hol ich danach" Is klar vom wem diese Worte kamen ^^

so long Icho


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. April 2008)

Neulich war auch in TdM...

Schami Healer mit T5 niveau.. "jaja naklar krieg ich das allein gebacken^^"

1. Mobgrp Tank:"Kann ich mal Heal bekommen bitte?" --> Tank tot..
Healer --> heilt den MAge --> Healer aggro --> Rennt raus.. Healer:"Ja wie soll ich healen wenn ich immer sofort aggro habe?o0??" WIPE

naja alle wieder rein

2. Mobgro genau das selbe..

"Tank Heal plz" --> Overheal --> Healaggro --> rennt raus WIPE

Healer: DAS IS MIR ZU DUMM!! Wenn ich nich ma so was schafft ey.. ich bin weg...



OKE das war lang ^^ aber es war zu geil dort im ts xD


----------



## wardir (28. April 2008)

ssc Karathress

*Holy Pala, der den MT heilt: * 
Ups....  göttliches Eingreifen liegt leider neben Handauflegen. 


Sorgte für nen ordentlichen Lacher im Raid


----------



## Deathflower (28. April 2008)

Batmoe schrieb:


> * Druide *
> 
> Der Heal war eigentlich schon draussen.



Das ist aber wirklich so bei druiden^^


----------



## Antagonist (28. April 2008)

Schamane:

Keine Sorge ich habe meinen Kettenblitz im Griff... Warum kommen die den auf einmal auf mich zu?


----------



## ChopDaOpossum (28. April 2008)

Hexer

kontrollierter Fear


----------



## Tirkari (28. April 2008)

*Schamane* 
Wo rennt denn der Erd-/Feuerele jetzt hin???


----------



## darucha (28. April 2008)

Oh respawn! Ach macht nix die häng ich ab auf dem Weg zu euch!
(Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh NUR als tank mit! 
(Priest -.- danke Moogle für diese weiter shice action)

Ey wirbelschlag ist am besten zum tanken!
(Off warri im Kloster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht die Kisten aufmachen!
(Zu nem Hunter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kamen die Mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BK Hero: Mage: Ich bomb die adds schonmal! Klick... hebel umgelegt 

Ragnaros: Schurke: Ob ich den wohl stunnen kann??

Offtank: Kann ich als DD mit?
(Was für dmg machst du denn? Kinderdmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (28. April 2008)

@ TE : Sehr nette Zusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toomtos (28. April 2008)

Auch beliebt: Tankpala steht mitten in weihe: Sheep doch!!

oder mitten im Kampf:@ Schurke, sap endlich!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. April 2008)

In MC beim Bossfight: 'Bitte den Tank nicht mit Lederbällen bewerfen'

Da kommen jetzt Lavapacks .... huch was macht der Hund da ?

Das andere Rechts...

ICH BRACH HEILUNG! ... Wer ist ich ?

Da kommt jetzt dezent mehr...ohoh


----------



## Pandemonios (28. April 2008)

kein hexer , kein mage in grp
Holy-Priest: mach masstaunt, ich bomb die mit nova!

kurz darauf..
Tank: Heal plz..Priest: oom


----------



## Eluneszorn (28. April 2008)

Letztens mit nem 2ten Schurken Baron-Run gemacht wegen dem Mount.
Ich: Geh nicht zu dicht an die Ghuls,die entdecken dich.
Er: Ach ich hab Meister der Täuschung 5 Punkte,das passt schon.
Ich: Hast Vorbereitung?
Er: Jo aber noch CD,auf Verschwinden auch... 10 Sekunden später Er tot.
Ich haue Verschwinden rein,tja jeder stirbt für sich allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (28. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mage: &#8222;Geil 3 crits hintereinander&#8220;



ähmmm bei meir warns schomal 4 aber danach kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern...xD



Caddle schrieb:


> Egal wer ausser die Tanks: Geil!!! Ich bin die 1 im Damagemeter!!!!!!
> Upps, ist ja Omen,verd....


ist mier schoneinmal in kara pasiert



Yuukami schrieb:


> Mage:
> mhh wir mages sind für drei sachen zu gebrauchen Portal, Kekse und Wipes.


da hast du leider recht


Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich pull den mit sheep !!, ups das war blinzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kenn ich xD


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2008)

oja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich überlebe mit verschinden 7/10 wipes^^


----------



## HGVermillion (28. April 2008)

der eigene Wortlaut im Bosskampf

"oO SDR läuft aus"

und der pala war schon tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: der muss noch rein

"Oh, Blut von Helden"


----------



## Betrunkener (28. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Druide*
> 
> da fällt mir spontan nichts zu ein....aber euch bestimmt
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir noch ein: 
sagt eine zerfetzte Katze zum Bär: Ich dachet DU healst?!


----------



## Shênya (28. April 2008)

Bossfight Nightbane.
einziger dudu im raid war der tankdudu.

Healer kippt um, nightbane auf 70%. Im TS: Battlerezz plz. Komm nu mach schon!


----------



## ego1899 (28. April 2008)

hm is mir letztens gegen horde passiert, geht eigentlich für alle klassen...:

wo isn der schurke hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drezy (28. April 2008)

*Verstärkung Schamane*

"Ich fang dann mal an draufzuhauen..."


----------



## MerCenD (28. April 2008)

Schurke in Gnomergan:

"Kopfnuss soll ich machen?.. So einen scheiß Trick habe ich nicht mal in der Leiste ihr N8bs!"

der selbe Schurke in der Managruft:

"Aber Rüstungschwächen ist viel stärker als Rüstungzerreisen"

Krieger im BG zum Diszi:

"nimm du die Flagge, kannst mich ja auch mit der Flagge heilen"

Priester im Kloster:

"Wenn das Jägerpet tankt heile ich nur mit Vampierumarmung"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

off Topic: Super thread!


----------



## Sasquehama (28. April 2008)

Den Schrei kennen wohl auch die meisten:
"Nicht vorm Tank weglaufen"


----------



## bukkake23 (28. April 2008)

Auch ein Klassiker bei Nefarian: 
"Haben denn auch alle den Umhang an?"


----------



## the Jester (28. April 2008)

*Beliebiger Zwerg mit Bergbau*

......aber da war ein Erzvorkommen.....

*Krieger*

Ups, hab mein Schild auf der Bank liegen lassen......
Shit, Drohruf neben Herausforderungsruf.....


----------



## Cervante (28. April 2008)

*Krieger*

Ups, hab mein Schild auf der Bank liegen lassen......
Shit, Drohruf neben Herausforderungsruf.....



Nun ja ... passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (28. April 2008)

re


----------



## Morgwath (28. April 2008)

Priester (mit einem Caster in zg im MC):
Guckt mal, der kann Mass-Shadow Bolts


----------



## Mindista (28. April 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> PRIESTER:
> 
> "Sorry, ich hab Psychoschrei direkt neben Verblassen."



ähm....jo

ich hab die beiden inzwischen auch weit auseinander gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> re



Genau!!
Das ist glaube ich das berühmteste aller berühmten letzen Worte..
Wieviele Wipes gab es wohl schon mit diesem letzen Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-)


----------



## Shoguna (28. April 2008)

Druidentank zum Heiler:

Moment der dmg geht ich rezz dich eben


----------



## Galadith (28. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau!!
> Das ist glaube ich das berühmteste aller berühmten letzen Worte..
> Wieviele Wipes gab es wohl schon mit diesem letzen Wort
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir noch was ein:

*Magier*:

Arkane Explosion zu nah an Sheep....


----------



## dannyl2912 (28. April 2008)

Bosskampf in der Festung der Stürme: Waffenphase bei Kael - Berater sind wieder auferstanden, nur die Axt ist noch da. Thaladred läuft auf einem Nicht-Pala-Heiler zu, Bärchen beschäfftigt noch die Axt, während ich sie weg mache. Plötzlich sehe ich eine Wirbelnde Axt auf mich zukommen, One-Hit tot.

Ich: Warum hat der Tank SdS?
Im TS ratlose Stille.
Pala: Wollte dem anderen Heiler etwas Schutz vor Thaladred geben.


> Wipe nachdem die Axt wirbelnd durch dem Raid ist.


----------



## Panasori (28. April 2008)

BEIFAHRER
Rechts ist frei!


----------



## Mystasia (28. April 2008)

Hexer :


Porten ????
Sry keine Splitter....


----------



## Zako13 (28. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
> Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!
> 
> ´Woher weisst du das nur ? XD
> ...


----------



## Burtonpro (28. April 2008)

In Karazhan, kurz vor dem Prinz, Klasse egal:

Wohin kommt man eigentlich wenn man durch diese Tür geht?

Immer wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandos (28. April 2008)

s1eepingsun schrieb:


> uff *lächelt*
> 
> hm.. ma schauen das mir auch noch was dazu einfällt..
> 
> ...




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (28. April 2008)

Ich hoffe mal es war noch nicht aber Jäger:

HUNTERITEM!
oder
Ups mein pet hatte leider noch knurren an sry...
lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. April 2008)

wie unwitzig das alles ist ! flame on


----------



## Herhagil78 (28. April 2008)

Tank: Wartet, ich markiere erst. ....... NEIN !!!! 
... Wipe ...


Jäger zum Healer: Einen Tank braucht man erst ab den lvl 60 Ini's


In zu Farrak:
NEEIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN, nicht die Gräber öffnen. Vor allem nicht alle. *wipe


Natürlich habe ich Bedarf, muss mir doch mein Epic-Mount finanzieren.


----------



## Avalanche (28. April 2008)

"Loading Windows, please wait..."


----------



## Mishua (28. April 2008)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (28. April 2008)

Schurke:


VANISH!!!!!
Du Pala..! Kein Verbesserter Segen der Macht? AB UMSKILLEN!

Resto Dudu:

oom gehen? was is das?

Hexenmeister:

FUCKING CLOAK OF IMBANESS!!! NERF ROGUE!!

Doch für jede Klasse außer einer gilt:

ZOMFG!! FEARNOOB!! WTF BLIZZARD!!! NERF WARLOCKS!!! LOLCOIL FEARBOMbING NOOB!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (28. April 2008)

> Tirkari schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier
> ...


Von meinen Schami- und Schurkenkollegen in Kara? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ICH war es nicht, siehe auch Sig, ICH bin Heiler - von mir kommt wenn eher sowas wie "Warum hab ich Aggro von den Murlocs?" bei Morogrimm, wenn der Palatank mal wieder zum falschen Zeitpunkt im Wassergrab ist ^^)


----------



## Creeps1972 (28. April 2008)

Druide (Tank):   Ich pulle die mit nem Zauberspruch, so nun in Bärenform wechseln  -  mist Mana alle  x,x


----------



## Niniria (28. April 2008)

Paladin: Ups dachte das wäre SdK
Grund: Gestern bei Kalecgos ist einer der Tanks umgekippt weil kein Portal mehr kam tjo da habma den gerest und die Order "Tank nachbuffen" kam... der Tank hatte bereits gespottet bzw. die Aggro auf sich als n Pala ihm Segen des Schutzes verpasste was kurzerhand zu nem wipe führte da keiner recht draus kam was los war, bis der Tank sagte: Welche Gurke hat mir Segen des Schutzes verpasst?

Naja ich als nichtschulider Pala hab mir erst mal einen abgelacht xD


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

coller thread ;-P


----------



## Alexsusnexus (28. April 2008)

Toomtos schrieb:


> [Healer]: wenn ihr mal focus dmg machen würdet, wärn die mobs nur halb so schwer. es bringt nix wen ihr die alle auf 5% kloppt und dann erst killt!
> Nachste mob grp...
> Healer heilt Tank 1mal und hat sofort aggro!-->Tot
> [Healer]: Was war das den?
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist richtig gut


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

HE Schurken diskriminierung !!!
Als ob nur wir so dumm währen das antanken zu vregessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wir hatten oft nenn off-Kriger der dem Tank die mobs vor der nase wegschnappte...
Nett find ich das nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (28. April 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Ich versteh da nur Bahnhof ^^



SdR = Segen der Rettung - Bedrohung - 30% / Segen des Refugiums - Schadensverringerung

SdM = Segen der Macht - + xxx Angriffskraft

SdK = Segen der Könige - + 10% alle Werte


----------



## Thalir (28. April 2008)

Jäger:

Totstellen macht kein Dmg!


----------



## Mishua (28. April 2008)

Thalir schrieb:


> Jäger:
> 
> Totstellen macht kein Dmg!


erklährung bitte!


----------



## Thalir (28. April 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> erklährung bitte!



...

das wenn ein Jäger totstellen macht in der Zeit kein dmg fahren kann!


----------



## Terrock (28. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> *Klasse egal:*
> 
> Schaut mal, ich habe einen Schalter gefunden...



Etwa das gleiche aber auch immer nett:

He den Typen kann man ansprechen...


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. April 2008)

Creeps1972 schrieb:


> Druide (Tank):   Ich pulle die mit nem Zauberspruch, so nun in Bärenform wechseln  -  mist Mana alle  x,x


Erschieß den Bär, dafür gibt es Feenfeuer in Tiergestalt ;P


----------



## FELLINGA (28. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Krieger*
> 
> Mana wird überbewertet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz meine worte^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> HE Schurken diskriminierung !!!
> Als ob nur wir so dumm währen das antanken zu vregessen
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist hier keine (!) Schurkendiskriminierung, sondern alles Dinge die im Laufe der Jahre passiert sind. 
Wenn du das hier liest, siehst du, dass alle Klassen vertreten sind, bzw. die Spieler dahinter.

Und wer hat noch keine  Fehler gemacht.

Bei meinem Tank liegt Verwüstung ziemlich nah an der Berserkeform. Was hab ich mich gewundert, dass ich die Aggro nicht halten konnte. 
Deswegen sind werden dadurch nicht alle Tanks diskriminiert sondern nur ich...und das in dem Fall zu recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twofaceoo (28. April 2008)

Jäger, Schurke:

KERNHUNDE LOOTEN!!!!111einself


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (28. April 2008)

Twofaceoo schrieb:


> Jäger, Schurke:
> 
> KERNHUNDE LOOTEN!!!!111einself



/sign jo der Klassiker^^ 


Mein Lieblingssprüche die ich mal gehört habe: 

Jäger: Ich spring runter, mein Pet läuft hinterher. 

Druide: Anregen giebts nur auf Antrag. 

Pala: Ich brauch keine Angstblase --> TOT


----------



## Avyra (28. April 2008)

da fallen mir auch nen paar sachen ein, mmh ^^ speziell bei Bosskämpfen:

Raidleiter (vor dem Bosskampf):
Leute, kommt nochmal alle ein bisschen näher an den boss, damit wir uns dann schneller verteilen können.

Random im Vashj-Fight:
Hey rofl Leutz, ich kann mich nicht bewegen! Buggie oder was???!

Random im Kael-Fight (FdS):
Hui geil ich kann flieeegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon fast an der decke xD
*Ende der graviphase*

Caster im Lurker-Fight:
*Wasserschwall*
Gogo den Zauber krieg ich noch durch!!

Random im Gruul-Fight:
Schnell versteckt euch hinter den Steinen, dann sprengt ihr euch nicht gegenseitig weg!! .... Lol warum stehn hier schon vier andere?? Ich war zuerst da!

Oder viel zu oft in Maggi -.-:
Sry leute hab aus versehn auf den mob gekloppt

Random im Winterchill-Fight:
Mein Bildschirm spackt, ich seh hier überall rote Flimmern.. =(

Random im Archimonde-Fight:
*in die Luft katapultier*
Fu man wo ist denn jetzt die shice Träne!?

Joa mir würden bestimmt noch mehr Einfallen wenn ich alle Bosskämpfe durchgehn würde, aber diese hier wären schon lustige Vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Avyra


----------



## Order (28. April 2008)

*Jede Klasse:*

Wenn einer der Spieler Rot wird Bitte NICHT ... BÄM ... heiler tot ... ICH HAB GESAGT ... BÄM ... Schurke: I am down ... AUFHÖREN ! ... BÄM ... Tank tot ... wipe ... daraufhin der S3 Hexer: Kriegt man dafür Ehre ?

Ich war Raid Leader von ner ZA grp und als ich es grade erklären woltle was die trolle können als wir im fight waren warn au schon alle tot ... Danke Hexer für die vielen dots  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Druide (Tank):

Ups ... hab ja total vergessen das Katzengestalt direkt neben Bärengestalt ist der Button ... 


In Karazhan nach dem Kurator bei einem der Riesearkanviecher 5 verreckt weil ich nen standbild hatte und den net tanken konnte.

Mage: Duuu Tank hast du eigentlich SDR drauf ?
Ich: Hab ich sicher net.
Mage: Aba geguckt haste ?
Ich: Öhm ...

Danach haben sich alle halbs totgelacht im ts darüber ^^

Schöner Thread nur so nebenbei bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (28. April 2008)

Pala:

heul nicht rum, nichtmal ich kann deine 2k Leben gegen Gruul hochheilen.



Ich lag am Boden und hatte TS an, jeder musste wegen mir lachen.


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

Druide (feral) 
Wieso ich brauch keinen heiler ich kann immer shiften und mich selber heilen naja n ach diesem worten hab ich mien heilen eingstellt und die 15 warns mir echt wert


----------



## Shênya (28. April 2008)

LoL geil dudutank mit Sdr? ^^ finds genauso geil als healer dornen zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Dalaran (28. April 2008)

Allgemein:

Ups, des war der Greifenmeister...

Oder:

Geil da kann man fischen... (Bosspull)

Oder auch bei ZF:

Ich geh kurz AFK hier oben sind keine Mobs... (Last die Hinrichtungen beginnen...)


----------



## LiangZhou (28. April 2008)

Ich (Schurke) sollte sappen
Priester:

Der sieht mir aber nicht gesapt aus


----------



## Bloofy (28. April 2008)

Schurke zur Katze:
Ich dachte du Stunst
gott war der schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silenceforce (28. April 2008)

Jäger:

Eisfalle? Hab' ich nicht beim Lehrer gelernt.. macht doch eh keinen Schaden!

Also MEIN Pet hat "Knurren" und "Schrei" garantiert aus! *von wegen*


----------



## Lokatran (28. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> wie unwitzig das alles ist ! flame on





Sowas kann wohl auch nur einer sagen der warscheinlich sämtliche beispiele hir selbst schonmal verursachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (28. April 2008)

* Hexenmeister *

ich einmal beim bollwerk während der Dudu angegriffen wird und scho beinah tot is " ich rette dich (fear)" rernnt natürlich zu der nächsten gruppe *wipe* hätte beinah so im ts gesagt "das war ich nich!^^"


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. April 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> * Hexenmeister *
> 
> ich einmal beim bollwerk während der Dudu angegriffen wird und scho beinah tot is " ich rette dich (fear)" rernnt natürlich zu der nächsten gruppe *wipe* hätte beinah so im ts gesagt "das war ich nich!^^"



JAA genau!! "Ich war das nicht" ist der direkte Konkurrent zu "Re"

Ich hab das Sheep nicht rausgeholt, ich hab nicht gefeart, von mir kam der Donnerknall nicht, Multischuß? nicht von mir, mein Pet hatte Knurren aus......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (28. April 2008)

MAGE:

Ich will lieber die Rosa Schuhe! Und ich will vieeeeeeeeel Schminke





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (28. April 2008)

Schurke

Ich kann doch tanken wenn kein tank kommt ladet eben noch ein DD ein .









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00dstream (28. April 2008)

im SSC:
"schön, hier kann man angeln"-->Bosspull^^


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (28. April 2008)

*Lustige Story*

Low Level Ini HDW 

2 Pala(Einer Heal andere Vergelter), 1 Mage, 1Warri und ein Schurke! 
Warri Kloppt auf Mob rauf verliert schnell Hp, Healer komt nicht hinterher.

Healer: Ich Bubble den Tank dan Heale ich ihn hoch!
Vergelter:Gar nichts tust du!

--Passiert--
mob Greift Vergelter an Er bubbled sich!
mob Greift Healer an Er bubbled sich!
mob Greift Mage an Vergelter Bubbled Ihn!
Wer bleibt übrig^^ ??


----------



## Kazuna (28. April 2008)

BWL 1. Boss: Habe Disconnect gerade auf der Treppe zum Bosspull...relogge und instant neuer Bosspull durch mich, während gerade nach einem Wipe gerezzt wurde...wieder Wipe!

BWL Schattendinges: Ne, paar Stacks gehen noch...oder...Ich tank den hinter dem Vorsprung da!

Erstes mal vor C'Thun: Hey, da is das Auge...hmmm, warum piept mein Addon? Fizz, Strahl 1Million DMG!

TDM hc 2. Boss: Schurke "Wie cos?" "Halt Mantel der Schatten!" "Hä wie?"


----------



## Hubautz (28. April 2008)

Priester:  Kann mir einer sagen, warum das Schaf in der Eisfalle gesappt ist?“
Jäger: „Den vorne kann ich pullen, ohne dass die anderen mitkommen“


----------



## Ematra (28. April 2008)

Off-Krieger: "Ich brauche aber Wut, um Schaden zu machen."


Off-Krieger: "Während der ersten fünfzehn Sekunden stehe ich im Damage-Meter ganz oben."


Tank-Krieger: "Die fünf Mobs hier im Battleground kann ich problemlos tanken. Der Schamane mit den zwei Waffen in der Hand kann mich ja hochheilen."


Magier: "Die paar bomb ich doch spielend weg."


Jäger: "Was soll das heißen - Pet auf passiv?"


Schurke: "Ich schleich mal kurz nach vorne, die können mich eh nicht sehen."


Priester: "Lass mal, die Quest schaffe ich auch alleine."


Jede Klasse: "Bin ich eigentlich pvp-geflagt, wenn ich die Hauptstadt der anderen Fraktion betrete?"


Buffedforums-User:
- "Wayne!"
- "Käse zum Whine?"
- "Mimimimimi"




> Schamane: Klar kann ich tanken, ich hab immerhin schwere Rüstung und ein Schild.


Wo soll das Problem liegen? Oft genug erfolgreich praktiziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Celarandil (28. April 2008)

Irgendwann letzte Woche bei BW Hero:

Ferraldudu: Soll ich dich wiederbeleben?

Heal Druide: Ne, kann ich selber


----------



## Calmituron (28. April 2008)

Magier:

Scheiße.... auf welcher taste hat ich nochmal den sheep?

Shamy:

Ach die haut mein Erdele doch alleine um...

Krieger:

Eine Gruppe geht auch ohne heiler...

Schurke:

Vorhin war Kopfnuss aber noch auf 4.... xD

oder:

Hat jemand noch grünes equip im beutel? meins is rot....


----------



## Pàscal1 (28. April 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Ich versteh da nur Bahnhof ^^



SDR = Segen der Rettung (Pala-Buff; 30% Weniger Aggro)
SDK = Segen der Könige (Pala-Buff; 10% auf alle Talente)
SDM = Segen der Macht (Pala-Buff; xxx Angriffskraft)
BTT:

*Pala *

Gotteschild... cooldown?!


----------



## Humfred (28. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> *Klasse egal:*
> 
> Schaut mal, ich habe einen Schalter gefunden...



Woher kenn ich das blos? Oder einfach mal ins Theater reinrennen ( Kara ). Oder ( weiß nicht welche Ini )
da wo dann diese Tore aufgehen und Mobs rauskommen.
Immer wieder lustig, und dann im TS der aufschrei: WER WAR DAS?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Hum


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. April 2008)

Hexer/Priester/Krieger:

Ich habe nicht gefeart!

Oder von barlow: Krieger:

öhm also zap auf den magier, checkel den untoten, den meele in die eisfalle und ich sheep...rummmmms churge!


----------



## Sevydos (28. April 2008)

Ele-Schami (Rnd-Ini, Grp-Pull):
"mh...ein Kettenblitz kann schon nicht so schlimm sein..."

Gruul, bei Maulgar, vorm Pull (als Tank des Schamanen):
"Ich wollte doch nur in Cast-Range kommen..."
(...es gibt immer ein erste Mal =( )

Normaler Raid/Ini-Run:
"hui...heut gehts aber ab mit den Crits - *crit* *crit* *crit* - hey, ich hab Aggro!"


----------



## RazZerrR (28. April 2008)

*Druide *

Ich mach erst Moonkin, nachem ich meine T1 Schulterstücke aufgerucht hab.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (28. April 2008)

*Krieger*

Brauch' mal Wut, ich stell' mich kurz in's Spalten... Öhm, kann mich wer rezzen?


Wie ich den liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (28. April 2008)

generel alle spieler die baumkuschler spielen haben gekifft oder sind immernoch dabei.

Druide:
Meint ihr man kann das rauchen (war nen kräutersammler)


----------



## ExoHunter (28. April 2008)

> Ihr wollt meinen Schatz? Sucht ihn doch! Irgendwo hab ich den größten Schatz der Welt versteckt!
> _Gold Roger, König der Piraten. Seine letzten Worte auf dem Schafott._​


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. April 2008)

ZITAT
Ihr wollt meinen Schatz? Sucht ihn doch! Irgendwo hab ich den größten Schatz der Welt versteckt!
Gold Roger, König der Piraten. Seine letzten Worte auf dem Schafott.

ja was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## Aitaro (28. April 2008)

sonntag bei der maid..

ready check.. alle bereit.. 

ts wird runtergezählt.. 5 4 3 2 1 .. go..

krieger: chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargeee
healer: wer tankt jetz eigentlich?

---

anderesmal..

siechuf.. gabs nen whipe.. ich als jäger stück zurück und totstellen.. alles geklappt.. im ts geschrei.. ich soll endlich auch mal sterben.. immer des scheiss totstellen und blah~ .. na gut dacht ich mir.. alles ausgezogen, und ab rein.. bin gestorben.. nur! in der zeit waren die ersten schon wieder drin.. seh nur wie siechuf sich langsam auf die socken macht.. TS: WO ZUR HÖLLE KOMMT DER JETZ HER.. ich: ihr sagtet doch ich soll sterben  ^^ .. 

---

oder was auch immer schön is im ts.. 

"ups" ..


----------



## Thycore (28. April 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> *Alle*
> Flammenkranz, NICHT bewegen!


Wer kennt das nicht...

Ich erinnere mich noch an AQ mit rnds zu "normalen" WoW Zeiten... Da hab ich mal nach Kurinnaxx den Kerl angelabert, welcher das nächste Bossevent startet... Wir mussten 3 mal sterben bis es wieder ging, da zwar bei ersten Try alle Leute im Raid verreckt sind, der Kerl, den man anlabern muss, jedoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit hab ich das erste und einzige Mal für die Auflösung eines Raids gesorgt...   Da habe ich auch den Satz mit "Ich wolt' nur mal gucken" gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turook (28. April 2008)

Magier/Priester:

Ha, diesen Abgrund springe ich doch mit leichtigkeit runter, wozu hab ich schliesslich leichter fall/levitieren...
hier können nun 2 verschiedene fälle auftreten(während dem fallen):
Fall1: Mist, keine leichten Federn mehr!!!
Fall 2: Wo is das blöde symbol, wo nur, wooo, ah da, mist warum bleibt meine maus ausgerechnet jetzt hängen??? (unten dann) hab doch aber noch draufgedrückt???


----------



## Mulukukku (28. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Mage  *
> 
> mein Pyro kommt gleich..noch 1,3 sek
> klar kann man die sheepen
> ...






n1^^


----------



## Fumacilla (28. April 2008)

zum priester: --> siehe mein banner =)

schurke:        --> mist mein vanish hat cd
                     --> klar... mit entrinnen kann ich den ne weile tanken
                     --> ey was? ich hab doch antanken lassen und nur sinister strike gespamt oO

Jäger:            --> den pack ich in ne eisfalle!
                     --> sorry leute das war wohl mein multishot.
                     --> ah verdammt ich hatte de priesternoch bei irreführung im target (wirklich ma das war in zh hero)

Mage:            --> ich mach immer nen pyro als opener!
                     --> warum freezen? ich spring immer rein und bomb die weg! (Ice mage^^)

mehr weiss ich jetzt auch nich ... aber alles schonmal so passiert... teilweise sogar mir >.<

EDIT: @ Aitaro: oh ja! xD


----------



## Byron (28. April 2008)

Krieger:


Was soll ich mit nem Schild? ich bin Offtank!


----------



## Fumacilla (28. April 2008)

Celarandil schrieb:


> Irgendwann letzte Woche bei BW Hero:
> 
> Ferraldudu: Soll ich dich wiederbeleben?
> 
> Heal Druide: Ne, kann ich selber



sry fürn doppelpost aber:


LOOOOOOOL! das hab ja glatt übersehen xD


----------



## hansdieteror (28. April 2008)

Bin ich irgendwie der einzige der das nicht lustig findet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arleen. (28. April 2008)

Lach............einfach nur genial.
Hab mir jetzt alle acht Seiten reingezogen.XD


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. April 2008)

hansdieteror schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der einzige der das nicht lustig findet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß net scheint so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansdieteror (28. April 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> weiß net scheint so?
> ...




Mhhh.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentero (28. April 2008)

*Jäger * 

pre BC Arena Ubrs:
Ups pet vergessen

*Magier* (ich)
Vael in Bwl 
Mir wurde langweilig, da einige neu dabei waren und die Taktik erklärt wurde, hab ich angefangen Frostbolds zu casten und mit esc oder jump abzubrechen. Naja einmal nicht rechtzeitig geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theriggiboy (28. April 2008)

Pala


Ich hau den mal eben um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (28. April 2008)

HUNTER
NEED!!!!!!!!!!!!
todstellen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mein persönlicher lieblingsspruch^^)


----------



## Byron (29. April 2008)

Paladin; bzw. über den Paladin:

Bei uns aufm realm schon des öfteren mal schon zu hören oder lesen bekommen.

"olololol er hat dämätsch gesagt"

fasst mir nur den post nicht als Palaflame auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jäger:

Boom shot, jäger down.
Statement des Jägers:

"Dann halt Totstellen rang 2"


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (29. April 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> todstellen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann solltest du es zumindest auch schreiben können...


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

Paladin

Erster pala: he lust auf duell
zweiter pala: ne sry hab in drei stunden ein Treffen


Past zwar nicht ganz ihr rein aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amalsia (29. April 2008)

Aus Eigenerfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich (Krieger): Komm wir geben die Q noch schnell ab
er (Dudu): Ok klar
Ich lauf vor, hau halt die Mobs um die im Weg sind, er bleibt plötzlich stehen meint: Ich geh mal aufs Klo
Ich steh plötzlich da mit 4-5Mobs um mich rum, klopp drauf und sag ihm: Hey bitte nicht jetzt ich hab grad ein Haufen Mobs an der Backe...
Er bleibt stehen und meint als ich tot bin: Ok ich warte noch! -.- XD

Ich habs halt gern wenn man mir beim sterben zuschaut, anstatt zu helfen/heilen XD


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

jaja DUDUS können alles aber nichts richtig ^^ aber die lassen ein echt sehr gerne sterben


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (29. April 2008)

Gestern bei Halazi der eine Tank zum anderen: Ich steh doch direkt in Dir !


Schön war es auch immer in BWL (da hatten die Jäger bei uns die Wipes echt gepachtet^^) alle standen
um den Raidleiter, er erklärt den Boss und auf einmal sieht man einen Pfeil an sich vorbei fliegen^^


----------



## theduke666 (29. April 2008)

*Dämätsch Dealer:*

Huh? Wer hat denn ummarkiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rô5î (29. April 2008)

druide/schurke in der arena...unsichtbare gegner
plötzlich brüllt der schurke ins ts "ich hab den druiden gefunden"
antwort: "-.- das bin ich"

ebenso:
schurke stunt und eröffnet auf den gegnerischen "druiden"...zu sehen ist schurke der aufs jägerpet prügelt und ein jäger der es einfach nicht fassen kann
kommentar vom druiden:"wtf bist du doof"

diszi/hexer
pet ist down und hexer beschwört ein neues. plötzlich stehen 4 mann um einen wichtel und gucken ungläubig...
hexer: "-.-"...arena verlassen


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> *Dämätsch Dealer:*
> 
> Huh? Wer hat denn ummarkiert?
> 
> ...



jaaa exakt, da hat mein Magilein letzten auch gemault, als er das falsche Target gesheept hat, weil ich noch fix ummarkiert habe, hehe.  ein schönes letztes Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dakini (29. April 2008)

Rô5î schrieb:


> druide/schurke in der arena...unsichtbare gegner
> plötzlich brüllt der schurke ins ts "ich hab den druiden gefunden"
> antwort: "-.- das bin ich"



hehe, kenn ich auch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arena 3 on 3:
Eigenes Team: Pala/Schurke/Mage(ich)
Gegner: Pala/Dudu/Schurke

Es geht los ich lauf rein in die arena nach paar sek, aufschreib meinerseits " Ich hab deren Schurken gefunden, Frostnova, Blintzeln, Frostele raus, will eisblitz casten..."Ungültiges Ziel", bekomme ne kopfnuss und bin kurz danach down"

Schurke und Pala lachen sich kaputt,bis mir klar wird: Hatte unseren schurken im Target und bin durchs Blinzeln aus der Heiler reichweite gekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja passiert und wir hatten mal wieder was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> /sign ieinen komi muss ich ja auch geben^^



Einen was ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na egal, war auf jeden Fall alles schon mal da, daher /vote for *GÄHN*


----------



## Daniel002 (29. April 2008)

(Vor Standart Eisblock)
Mage: Ich pull den schonmal mit Pyro
Tank: Du weißt der ist nicht spottbar..
*Pyro fliegt*
Mage: Wie jetzt?..
*Gelächter im TS*


----------



## Bignova (29. April 2008)

schurke hat aggro....
MT:"Was soll der Dreck!"
Schurke:"sry,hab finte nich gekauft,is total sinnlos,macht kein dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ."


----------



## Waldschurke (29. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> schurke hat aggro....
> MT:"Was soll der Dreck!"
> Schurke:"sry,hab finte nich gekauft,is total sinnlos,macht kein dmg
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lol der ist super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wahr ich kauf mir auch ent finte weil ich im pvp tätig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Geizhals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gabriel


----------



## Waldschurke (29. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Geizhals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wiso was bringts denn im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skafds (29. April 2008)

Mage: „Geil 3 crits hintereinander“ ( die situation kennt man als heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Waldschurke (29. April 2008)

skafds schrieb:


> Mage: „Geil 3 crits hintereinander“ ( die situation kennt man als heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja da hat der Mage pech wenn er net frosti ist oder ablinkzeit auf dem eisblock hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (29. April 2008)

Genau diese Sprüche sind es, die WoW zu dem machen was es ist.

Ich finde das immer wieder lustig und einiges über das ihr lacht ist auch in der realität ein guter gedanke, diese sprüche sind nicht nur ein anlaß eure lachmuskeln anzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alles in allem sehr nette sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. April 2008)

heiler:
sry war eben afk und danke das ihr wartet.(liegend und tot)

alle:
wollte nur eben "MEIN" quest machen.(danach whipe)

........geht offline! (meist immer nur der heiler oder der tank)


----------



## ImmortalChaos (29. April 2008)

insert random-class

......ich hab nix gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## HDkill (29. April 2008)

Mir fällt da spontan nur eins ein:
Vorm Bosskampf bei Magtheridon
MAGE

"Ich zeig euch mit ner Arkanen Explosion, wo der Rep-Bot steht..."


----------



## Guibärchen (29. April 2008)

HDkill schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan nur eins ein:
> Vorm Bosskampf bei Magtheridon
> MAGE
> 
> "Ich zeig euch mit ner Arkanen Explosion, wo der Rep-Bot steht..."


wiso steht der rep-bot im raum? xD

*Mage* 
keine panik bin unsichtbar


----------



## RapanteUK (29. April 2008)

Ich habe erst gestern erkannt, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach zu dumm sind um ihren ihre geistigen Durchfälle übelnehmen zu können.
Ich hatte von Mondstoffschneider auf Alchimist umgelernt, wollte meinen Meister der Tränke fertig machen, musste also in die Botanica.
Ruckzuck in der Gilde rumgefragt, kaum noch einer on, aber 3 fanden sich für nen kurzen heroic-Run, Dudutank,Firemage,Retri-Pala. (Ich bin Holy-Priest, ergo fehlte noch ein DpS zum Glück^^)

Also souverän noch einen Jäger aus dem Channel4 eingeladen, und LOS.
Bei Mobgruppe 3 oder 4 fällt sein Pet um, wohl knurren noch an. passiert.
Als wir dann kurz vorm ersten Boss sind und sein Pet noch nicht wieder da, frage ich mal nach:
"Hey XY, why don`t u revive ur pet? May come in handy mate..." und dann kommt die antwort die unseren Tank dazu brachte im TS in einen merhminütigen Lachanfall zu verfallen:
"No need. It costs more Mana then taming a new one, you know!?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja, nach diesem Exzess der Heiterkeit schnell den Jäger gekickt und eien Krieger eingeladen.
Wir alos raus zum Stein, porten, erstmal equip checken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und siehe da, ein Prot-Warri der einfach sein Schild gegen ein zweites (TANK!!!-)Schwert getauscht hat... schön voll prot gespecced. Also die Frage:
"Excuse me YX, didn`t you say u are a DpS Warrior? You are prot specced... AND tank-equipped."
Er:
"No no, the specc is perfect for DD, you dont die that fast, even if u pull aggro! Better then Fury,Arms or MS!"

Der arme Dudtank verfiel erneut in einen Lachanfall, der Krieger durfte die Gruppe direkt am Stein wieder verlassen...

soviel zum Thema PuG, kommt mir nicht mehr in die Tüte!^^
Naja, im Endeffekt haben wir die Ini zu viert gemacht, Bota-hero ist aer auch echt nicht so fordernd...

Baba.


----------



## Akuji (29. April 2008)

Einmal beim Prinzen!

Ele landet zwischen (fast in) GRP und Prinz.

Ich: Geht mal auf die Seite, sonnst macht uns das Ele down:
Raid-Leader: Ruhe, ich rede, wir bleiben stehn.

10 sek. später down.

Raid-Leader: Wasn jetzt passiert?!


Tjaa, war auch lustig, für mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NAchdem alle totwaren einfach mal verschwinden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (29. April 2008)

RapanteUK schrieb:


> Ich habe erst gestern erkannt, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach zu dumm sind um ihren ihre geistigen Durchfälle übelnehmen zu können.
> Ich hatte von Mondstoffschneider auf Alchimist umgelernt, wollte meinen Meister der Tränke fertig machen, musste also in die Botanica.
> Ruckzuck in der Gilde rumgefragt, kaum noch einer on, aber 3 fanden sich für nen kurzen heroic-Run, Dudutank,Firemage,Retri-Pala. (Ich bin Holy-Priest, ergo fehlte noch ein DpS zum Glück^^)
> 
> ...



Lol der ist super echt traurig das es nicht in dieses Thema gehört
Aber sonst echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der arme dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (29. April 2008)

ich spiel normal nen dudu aber ein sprich dden ich bei hunter immerweider gerne benutze und hör


Wer die Heiler verarscht...läuft


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Passiert mir relativ oft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Wieso hatte der Healer kein SS"

"Ach, genau!"


Tolle finde ich auch immer alle stehen vor dem Boss und warten und dann:

"Verdammt was macht das Pet da vorne!" (das bezieht sich jetzt auf alle Chars mit Pet)


----------



## Zakstar (29. April 2008)

*Hexer*


Hexer mach mal brunnen und ss auf heiler *ne hab keine seelenstein mehr *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (29. April 2008)

Wo kommen jetzt auf einmal die Zuschauer her.
Ubrs beim Event. Ist mir leider auch mal passiert .*ups*

Welcher Hunter hat auf Grosh Arkanen Schuss gemacht.
Vom Magetank bei Maulgar


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

he da kann ich ja die wunschel-mato rute bekommen!(zf)
war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja knapp kein whipe^^


----------



## Leyavin (30. April 2008)

Alle: NICHT AUF DIE EIER TRETEN!!!!!

Welche Eier???



WIPE


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ lol nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (30. April 2008)

Schamane


Hier muss es Biber geben .....


----------



## Newmerlin (30. April 2008)

*Hexer*

ICh ban den kein Probs........ *nach bannen* ICh ban ich ban ich ban... ich bin tot ich bin tot..


----------



## Makata (30. April 2008)

> Alle: NICHT AUF DIE EIER TRETEN!!!!!
> 
> Welche Eier???



haha, ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie oft ist man wohl in diesem raum verreckt, oder hat jedesmal zittern müssen das ja keiner auf die blöden eier tritt.

oder im selben raum.

Bitte alle an der Wand stehen, die kicken. Wenn wer runterfliegt sterben lassen, nicht rauflaufen.
Kampf beginnt: Wahhh wo kommen die ganzen kleinen Drachen her?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2008)

welche int is das ? Onysx ?


----------



## richigecco (30. April 2008)

ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieh mal, Blut von Helden


----------



## Hubautz (30. April 2008)

Alle Schurken bei Nef zum Tank: "Dreh ihn, dreh ihn schnell!"
Melees bei Ragnaros/Vael: "Feuerresi ist Quatsch, ich zieh dmg-Klamotten an"
Alle (bis auf einen): "DU BIST DIE BOMBE"!


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> *Alle*
> Flammenkranz, NICHT bewegen!




kann ich nur bestätigen ... mist ist nur, wenn die heiler dann das buch offen haben und sich die Heilschlampen bewegen ... hatte ich leider zu oft


----------



## NaturalDesaster (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen ... mist ist nur, wenn die heiler dann das buch offen haben und sich die Heilschlampen bewegen ... hatte ich leider zu oft



das ist aber lange her, das macht nichts mehr, aber wurst


----------



## cazimir (30. April 2008)

*Mage:*
*vomberghüpf*
"Mist Federn alle."


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

ich sage nur eins ... Fahrstühle ... Undercity und Shattrath


----------



## RPGler83 (30. April 2008)

des mim schalter is geil zum tot lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (30. April 2008)

Hmm ja. Sind ja fast alle durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier ein kleines Gespräch was ich letztens hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin die Druidin die tankt, der Magier ist der Tote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Erklärung: Der Magier hatte auch vorher schon etwas gegen ein schnellen sicheren Run ohne Tote und pullte fröhlich vor mir oder hollte das eigene Schaf oder die Eisfalle des Jägers mit einem gekonnt gesetzten AE raus.

*Druide:* Wil, mach das nochmal und du tankst!
Gruppe vor dem Eingang in die Burg HdZ1, die Pat kommt gerade. Der Druide setzt Marks und sieht schon eine Eislanze an sich vorbeifleigen.
*Druide:* So jetzt reichts. DU tankst, ich mache Katze.
Magier tot.
*Magier:* Wollte ich ja.

Ich finde das lässt sich unter dem Satz "Ich tanke" unter Magier perfekt zusammenfassen ^.^ Und nein wir sind nicht gewiped. Nachdem der Magier tot war haben wir in alelr Ruhe die Gruppe getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (30. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Hmm ja. Sind ja fast alle durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Da würde ich sagen pures vertraun an den mitspielern........ Ich mache es auch so warum auch warten? wenn du guten heiler und ein guten Tank hast brauchst du doch net warten. unsere tanks holen erst die deff sachen raus wenn es um ein Boss kampf geht vorher bleiben die sachen ausgezogen ^^ gerade hdz1 .....


----------



## lilly_gore (30. April 2008)

"Ich sammel hier nur noch schnell das *Blut von Helden*, dann können wir gleich weiter..." <- gut zu wissen, dass es nicht nur mir so ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> ich sage nur eins ... Fahrstühle ... Undercity und Shattrath



richtig. Mein dummes vieh hat letztens beim fahrstuhl in shatt auch ned gebremst >.< aber als mage egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eisblock Bombe InC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztens in Mecha heroic:
Kurz vor wipe setzt der Pala Göttlicher Eingriff (oder wie des heisst) ein.
Nachdem alle tot sind der pala: Los mach auf und rezz.
Mage: Ich würd ja gerne aber irgendwie..

^^


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

Hmmm ... wenn ich das hier so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, das die Fähigkeit seine Klasse zu beherrschen im umgekehrten Verhältnis zur Menge der Spieler steht, die sich in WoW tummeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cervante (30. April 2008)

Neulich im MC ...

Raidleader: Keiner geht an den inner Mitte ran.
Hunter: EH da is der der eben weggelaufen war ~Pet Aggro~ 
Krieger: Charge 

Rest naja formsache für Raggi


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> welche int is das ? Onysx ?


Upper Black Rock Spire^^


----------



## TvP1981 (30. April 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> ich sage nur eins ... Fahrstühle ... Undercity und Shattrath



Hey du, kannst mich wiederbeleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. April 2008)

ich hab auch mal bei nem fahrstuhl gemeint:"den krieg ich noch den krieg ich noch"
nächstes komentar meinerseits:" scheiße hab ihn doch nimmer bekommen dauert noch ein wenig bis ich bei euch bin"

tja wenn mans eilig hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °L° (30. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Hehe.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der is der beste bis jetzt!!!!


Mehr FUN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (30. April 2008)

ich weiss nich obs die 2 schon gab 
auf jeden fall mal pre-bc bei un s im raid passiert

1)
pala:"ich geh mal eben das dunkeleisen abbauen"
heiler: " warum bin ich im kampf?"
pala: "add..."
rennt um die ecke und bringt golemagg mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)
und das klassische beispiel auf mc
mt: "buffs und pots drin?"
heiler: " ne"
mt: "WER ZUR HÖLLE HAT DOMO ANGESPROCHEN?"


----------



## Hubautz (30. April 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> welche int is das ? Onysx ?



Bei Ony hat es auch Eier.

Da waren die letzten Worte (des Schurken) oft:

"Ich MUSS hinter ihr stehen, ich bin Dolch geskillt."


----------



## Schneelilie (30. April 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen pures vertraun an den mitspielern........ Ich mache es auch so warum auch warten? wenn du guten heiler und ein guten Tank hast brauchst du doch net warten. unsere tanks holen erst die deff sachen raus wenn es um ein Boss kampf geht vorher bleiben die sachen ausgezogen ^^ gerade hdz1 .....



Nicht epic Tank und ein Frostmagier. Schon mal versucht 4 Mobs zu tanken, wenn sie so gefrostet sind, das du immer nur an einem stehen kannst? Probiers is lustig :-P

Als Heiler war mein persönliches letztes Wort meist: "Re". Gerade wegen solcher "Ich pull mal bin so toll"-[insert random class here] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (30. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> *(Melee-)Schami/Schurke/Hexer/Magier*
> Ich brauch kein SdR, gebt mir SdM/SdK!




der spruch könnte von mir kommen^^
ne im ernst  wenn der Tank fähig ist lass ich mir als Melee Schami schonmal SdM/K geben

Ps: weiter so  geile Sprüche dabei xD


----------



## Ocoda (30. April 2008)

Letzthin beim Questen im Nethersturm.

Druide kämpft mit einem dieser Elite Robos der Blutelfen. Ich hin, wollt ihm helfen
Er: "Ne danke, den schaff ich schon."
Ich "ok"
Dreh mich um, hau drei BLutelfen um, da kommt der Robo an mir vorbei gewackelt..Der Druide tot am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neulich mit den Gildis in Stratholme. Wir schoen Raum fuer Raum durch die Kathedrale. Da meint die Hexenmeisterin ploetzlich: "Hat jmnd meine Teufelswache gesehn ?" Schweigen im TS.
Aus dem uebernachsten Raum klangen Kampfgeraeusche und da kam sie angerannt mit 6 Mobs an der Backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ham wir gelacht.


----------



## Kamaji (30. April 2008)

Ocoda schrieb:


> Letzthin beim Questen im Nethersturm.
> 
> Druide kämpft mit einem dieser Elite Robos der Blutelfen. Ich hin, wollt ihm helfen
> Er: "Ne danke, den schaff ich schon."
> ...



nein wie geil xD


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Aber mal ganz im Ernst ,als Verstärker haust Du normaler weise soviel DMG raus das wenn du die Aggro hast Du den Mob auch umhaun kannst. Nur bei Bossen muss man halt aufpassen ^^


----------



## mekka84 (30. April 2008)

Hunter

upps irreführung auf baum heiler "ist wirklich mal passiert"

warum pullt mein pet schon wieder


Pala holy

ich kann auch dmg machen

deff krieger 

kann auch tanken

was jeder also erstes einen dudu fragt: heal??


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

mekka84 schrieb:


> deff krieger
> kann auch tanken



Ich finds schade das hier viele nur irgendwelche Slogans 
oder ollen Kammellen hier reinposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und dann auch noch vollkommen verkehrt 
wie man sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wäre wirklich ein supertoller und richtig Lustiger Threat ,der ein Sticky verdient
hätte wenn Ihr nur Eure eigenen Erfahrungen bzw Geschichten die Euch wirklich
passiert sind hier reinposten würdet.

Danke

Icho


----------



## Kujon (30. April 2008)

meine letzten worte sind meistens:

- ups (wenn ich was gepullt habe, was ich nicht sollte^^)
- pull (wenn jemand anderes was gepullt hat, was er nicht sollte^^)
- rennt raus! (wenn wir uns masslos überschätzt haben^^)

netter thread, gefällt mir^^


----------



## MrBrowni (30. April 2008)

*Priester *
Heilung war durch

Oh verklickt (mir selbst passiert, hab mich statt den Tank geheilt)

oder ich sitz trinkend in der Ecke --> alle bis auf meine wenigkeit tod --> im chat zu lesen: wo ist der Priester ?


----------



## Abilalla (30. April 2008)

Festung der Stürme: erster Raidversuch mit 25 Leutchens (einige Randoms): Raidleiter= Heil-Priester.

Raidleiter gibt Anweisungen bei dem Phoenix, dass die Flatterviecher drumherum doch bitte vom Jäger per Irreführung auf den MT gepullt werden... Jaja, alles klar, kein Thema.

Erstes Ergebnis: Pet huscht die Rampen rauf, pullt den ersten Vogel... Ups! Letzte Worte in diesem Fall (noch bevor wir alle auf dem Boden lagen Scheiße, nu müssen wir alle neu buffen!

Okok, wir sind ja geduldig.

Leider gibts ja von den Flattermännern da ein paar mehr, also zweiter Versuch: Jäger, Irreführung, bla...  Irreführung klappt auch... ABER: wer bekommt sie??? Richtig, IMMER der Raidleiter /ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (man erinnere sich, dass dies der Priester war!) Ein Glück, dass es sowas wie Verblassen gibt und einen MT, der ein gutes Reaktionsvermögen hat *g*


----------



## Megamage (30. April 2008)

Druide(Feral also Tank):
(Priester ist OOM) Ich gebe dir Anregen (zum Priester) ;9

Ist zwar von barlow.Habe ich aber schonmal erlebt!


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

Fahrstuhl in Gnome; ich stehe mit meinem Jäger auf der Plattform, mein Pet etwas von mir entfernt... der Fahrstuhl setzt sich in Bewegung, mein Pet ist weg.

Unten angekommen denke ich noch, wo ist es denn geblieben, da kommt es um die Ecke, ca. 20 Mobs im Schlepptau ... 

WIPE => Welcher Idiot pullte eben ...


----------



## Makata (30. April 2008)

> WIPE => Welcher Idiot pullte eben ...



Da gibs eine Spruch und der ist sowas von Wahr:

"Der Hunter wars..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aronja (30. April 2008)

Das schaffen wir auch ohne SPIELER-XY können ja schonmal weiter machen.


Die Gruppe kann man wegbomben

ich muss meine unterhose aus dem eisfach holen.


----------



## Mindista (30. April 2008)

schurke

der gegner da kann nix, den hau ich fix alleine um ...


----------



## Megamage (30. April 2008)

Begründung für einen Wipe:

"Ist der Tank Tot ist der Priester schuld,ist der Priester Tot ist der Tank schuld,ist der Raid/Gruppe Tot ist der Hunter schuld!" oO

Tja so hat sich mal eine Gruppe ,nach wipen bei Murmur im Schattenlabyrinth, aufgelöst!


----------



## alchilèes (30. April 2008)

priester ruft nach anregen
druide: kein problem ist schon unterwegs...... upps...... jetzt hab ich den tank erwischt
mir leider schon passiert


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

gestern abend kloster die bibio.....

1 tank = me^^
1 priester
2 mages
1 hexer


also wir rein alles locker easy wiel alle über 33 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alsow ir schön durch geeiert und waren dann an dem innenhof und sind mittendruff bei der 2. gruppe und ausen drumm standen noch alle! auf einmal seh ich wie der hund wegläuft....mitm fear symbol überm kopp..................

daraufhin ich: oO?
priester: l0l
hexer: ups da hab ich wohl die falsche taste getroffen..... xDvaber ich dachte ich hab 5 gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich: nP wird schon passen

naja hat dann alle drum herum plus den hundemeister im nebenraum samt  seinen hunden gepullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 mage und den hexer verloren aber kein wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war sehr amüsant :>


P.S.: netter thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keeeep it up :>


----------



## Mace (30. April 2008)

Dudu: ich tarne mich! ich stelle mich VOR einen baum!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. April 2008)

das wörtchen ups ist nie gut!!!
wenn ich dieses ups lese guck ich mich schon um.
mit meiner schurkin geh ich dann immer direckt in verstohlenheit und parke die maus auf verschwinden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (30. April 2008)

Kara Theater
*Raidleiter*
Wer hat in die Zuschauermenge geschossen...?


----------



## soh0 (30. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde wen ja sry

alle klassen auser krieger

ich habe keine anks,eicheln, staup,splitert, symbohle...etc  mehr


----------



## Kujon (30. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Priester:  Kann mir einer sagen, warum das Schaf in der Eisfalle gesappt ist?“



hahaha das ist mein absoluter favorit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (30. April 2008)

*Gnom in einer Tarverne:*

"Entschuldigen Sie Herr Taure, das ist mein Sitzpl...... *quetsch*


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (30. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Kara Theater
> *Raidleiter*
> Wer hat in die Zuschauermenge geschossen...?



hihi...ist gestern erst wieder passiert und keiner wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (30. April 2008)

Eigene Erfahrungen als Heiler:

"Wo zum Teufel kamen die denn her?"

"Lauft um euer Leben, es sind zu viele!"

"Re"

"Antivir hat sich gerade upgedatet!"

"Ich dachte ich kann tanken!"

"Leeeeeeeeeeeroyyyyyyyyyy!"

"Hallo? Warum seit ihr alle am schlafen?"

"Ihr sterbt ja instant , ihr müsst min. 3sek. am leben bleiben"

"Also geheilt habe ich!"

"Mist, da hat man schon 5000 Heiltränke und ich finde keinen!"

"Mist jetzt habe ich mich beim Seelenstein verklickt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (30. April 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> "Antivir hat sich gerade upgedatet!"


Ja, das kenn ich auch (war auch bei Guild Wars im GvG ab und zu zu hören und hat da selten für gute Laune gesorgt ^^)


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2008)

oja das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (30. April 2008)

...wofür ist eigentlich dieser hebel? (klasse egal =) )


----------



## HDkill (30. April 2008)

"Sorry, hab statt ALT die Windows-Taste erwischt"


----------



## Seelentraum (30. April 2008)

Bei Nethergroll Kara:
Raidleader:
"Jemand muss in den roten!!!!"
Stoffis:
"Ich schaff 60Stacks nicht!!"


Bei MurMur ( Schattenlab ):
Viele:
"Ich seh den Castbalken nicht"


Bei Gruul:
Hexer:
"Welche Dinger muss ich bannen?"


--------------------------------------------

Mage: (aus eigener erfahrung)
"Sorry Resheep vergessen"


Allgemeines Stichwort zum verduften 
"PAT!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2008)

Ich hab mal meine (ganz persönliche) Best off Liste zusammengestellt aus den letzten 12 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Druide*

Hups, falscher Button, das war Reisegestalt.

Ich gehe schnell aus der Bärenform und heile mich selbst


*Mage*

Geil 3 crits hintereinander

ich pull den mit sheep !!, ups das war blinzeln

keine Panik, bin unsichtbar


*Jäger*

Mhh warum hab ich jetzt dem Heiler die Irreführung gegeben?

Ups das war der Multi....

Den vorne kann ich pullen, ohne dass die anderen mitkommen


*Hexer*

wehe der Mage macht Eisblock...

kontrollierter Fear


*Priester*

Sorry, ich hab Psychoschrei direkt neben Verblassen.

wer tankt jetzt eigentlich?


*Schurke*

Ragnaros: Ob ich den wohl stunnen kann??


*Tank*

Nicht vorm Tank weglaufen


*Alle DDs*

Geil!!! Ich bin die 1 im Damagemeter!!!!!!.....upps, ist ja Omen,verd.... 

Huh? Wer hat denn ummarkiert?


*Alle*

Re 

Ups / Oh verklickt 

Oh respawn! Ach macht nix die häng ich ab auf dem Weg zu euch!

sieh mal, Blut von Helden

Antivir hat sich gerade upgedatet

PAT!


----------



## Juskwe (30. April 2008)

Heal-Pala... Botanika nachts um 1Uhr nach nem Kara-raid....

Tank pullt mobs... alle machen dmg, Tank HP geht langsam runter... Tank stirbt... geschrei im TS, Pala: "Sorry bin gerade eingepennt Oo"


----------



## Rasgaar (30. April 2008)

70 Jäger und ich als Vergelter haben des öfteren eine Gildenkollegin (auch Jäger) durch Bollwerk gezogen.
2 mal kritische Situation, Jäger totgestellt - Pala tot.
Beim dritten Mal hats den 70er Jäger auch erwischt und seine Worte: "Verbesstertes Totstellen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen, wieder aufzustehen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (30. April 2008)

Da fällt mir auch was lustiges ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Managruft hero, ziemlich am Anfang wo die Mobs die Spieler übernehmen - und ich Gebrechen Hexer mit Sofort-AoE-Fear! Na dann kanns ja mal losgehn!

Tank pullt
Ich: "Bin übernommen!"
-- Fear --
Ich: "Oh, oh"
-- Wipe --

Wieder reingelaufen, Gruppe gepullt und gut überstanden - auf geht's zur nächsten Gruppe!

Tank pullt
Ich: "Bin übernommen!"
-- Fear --
Ich: "Oh, oh"
-- Wipe --
DD: "Hoazl warum hast du den Sofort-Fear geskillt?!?!?"

Sorgte auch für Gelächter im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hemius (30. April 2008)

Nun, also an wirklich genialen Sprüchen ist ja schon so gut wie alles gebracht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber, etwas das werd ich nicht so schnell vergessen...

SSC das erste Mal bei Lurker Below... es wird noch die Taktik erklärt und es fällt nur der Satz ".. der Boss muss geangelt werden" mitten drin in der Besprechung der Taktik haut da einer die Angel raus und keine 5 Sekunden später steht Lurker auch schon da ^^

Kommentar vom "Meisterangler": Oh, in den Guides stand, das kann bis zu 30 min dauern, also hab ich schonmal angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (30. April 2008)

das beste war: "Ja Mutti,...... *micro auf tisch fall hör* "   

------
Wipe
------

"sry, musste Müll raus bringen, war was? "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansalamun (30. April 2008)

Kara oben auf dem Weg zur Maid.
"Gruppe ...bomben wir"

"Jo" .........rauf auf Taste und an das Manaschild ( dachte ich ) und schwubs ein paar Meter nach vorn geblinzelt mitten in die Menge.

Seitdem habe ich die beiden weiiiiit auseinander gelegt.

"Ah ja ...wo ein Wurmi ist,ist auch ein Wipe"


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. April 2008)

ka ob hälfte einfach von euch ausgedacht ist aber finde lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (1. Mai 2008)

*Schurke*
Ich bin kein DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (1. Mai 2008)

Mage:
Wie Unsichtbarkeit macht die Aggro runter... (nachm Aggroziehen kam es bei den Mages zu einer Runde Unterricht in Aggroreducement; ich hab noch nie aggro gezogen btw)


----------



## malboro (1. Mai 2008)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> X-beliebige Klasse von gestern im Schwarzen Tempel das erste Mal Akamas Schemen.
> "Da steht ein Typ. Gleich mal ansprechen."


kenn ich das is hart


----------



## Dryadris (1. Mai 2008)

BRT.... Alle stehen vor dem Endboss...

*Healer:* Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Kathe wo plötzlich alle angerannt kommen, kaum greift man den Boss an
*Tank:* Ach wird schon gut gehen *stürmt los*
*Mobs kommen die Treppen runter gestürmt*
*Healer:* Ich habs doch gewusst!

WHIPE



Tja hätte man mal auf den Healer gehört und oben auch erstmal aufgeräumt anstatt nur unten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (1. Mai 2008)

HEXER:

Geil, dreimal hintereinander Schattentrance... und das mit Schattenflamme proc...


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2008)

hm naja was bestimmt auch vielen schonma passiert is... (weiß nich mehr ob managruft oder was ich eher glaube SH )...

"leute schaut ma der hat ne quest" ^^

(die eskort quest in der mitte der inze irgendwo... bis ich gepeilt hab das da einer loslatscht und mobs spawnen war schon die halbe gruppe tot :> )

genau wie das beispiel mit "guckt mal den kann man anquatschen" bzw "ich hab nen hebel gefunden", das typische erst machen, danach fragen prinzip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (1. Mai 2008)

Hab se zwar bis hier noch alle gelesen, aber war:

Ich hab kein bock noch weiter Repkosten zu farmen!

schon dazwischen?


----------



## Spineshank (1. Mai 2008)

Also mir ist mal was mit meinem Scchurken etwas peinliches passiert... (um nicht komplett als idiot dazustehn muss ich dazu sagen das ich schon total übermüdet war und schon kurz vorm einschlafen ^^)

Slaby (oder irgend eine andere auchindoun ini, bin mir nicht mehr sicher):

Tank: Ok und du mach mal Sap auf den linken, ok?
Ich: Kein Problem, gib einfach Zeichen.
Tank: Ok, los!

Ich geh auf die Mobs zu, auf einmal fangen die mobs wie blöde zu casten an, Priester bubble auf mich, AGGRO, alle mobs auf priest, priest tot, Hunter Multishot, AGGRO, Hunter tot 

(ich steh noch immer vor dem alten platz der Mobgruppe und frage mich: Welcher Idiot hat gepullt?)

Mage macht Nova, AGGRO, Tank spottet ab ---> tot, Mage spammmt Arkane Explosion... JA! 1 Mob tot, die anderen.... AGGRO Mage tot. 

Nach ihrem gemetzel wollten die Mobs auf ihren alten platz zurück laufen und mussten dadurch unweigerlich bei mir Vorbei... ich---> tot.

Ich: Scheiße Leute, wie is das denn gegangen?
Tank: Beim nächsten Sap, gehst in stealth....


Naja wohl den button drücken vergessen =\




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (1. Mai 2008)

Tiefensumpf, randomgrp, ein Idiot ist schon rausgeflogen..

Vergelter : Ich frag mal in der Gilde nach 

Maintank (ich): auch das noch 

Vergelter : Lead, ich hab nen Schami

Shadowpriest (meine Frau) : Ist der Heal geskillt ?

Vergelter : Nö (läd ihn ein) der ist Verstärker

Wir arbeiten uns langsam durch die Ini wobei der Schami immer wieder meckert wie shice die Shadowpriest doch heilt, selber fasst er die Heiltasten natürlich net an. Nach  jedem Pull ist meine Frau OOM weil ER auch einen tankt ( versucht mal nem Verstärker die aggro zu nehmen während ihr 2-3 andere Mobs tankt ) und zwischendrin kritisiert er sie im /send

Shadowpriest (genervt) : Setz doch mal Mana-Totem dann hab ich vielleicht auch mal Mana

Schamane : Ich setz nie Totems, die bringen doch nix...

Wir sind bei jedem Boss mindestens 1x gestorben weil meine Frau kein Mana mehr hatte, ein Totem hat er trotzdem nie gesetzt...


----------



## muhuhaha (1. Mai 2008)

was mir (ja ich gebs zu) ab und zu passiert

tank: hatte heiler ss??
ich: ähhh hmmmmmm UPS^^


----------



## IceCrawl3r (1. Mai 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> ich sage nur eins: UPS
> 
> ein Wort, das ich bei Pulls nicht so oft hören möchte



Jop, UPS is ja auch zum Liefern da... nicht zum Pullen.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## IceCrawl3r (1. Mai 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> Also mir ist mal was mit meinem Scchurken etwas peinliches passiert... (um nicht komplett als idiot dazustehn muss ich dazu sagen das ich schon total übermüdet war und schon kurz vorm einschlafen ^^)
> 
> Slaby (oder irgend eine andere auchindoun ini, bin mir nicht mehr sicher):
> 
> ...



Made my day. ^^^^^^^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ups ... Sry 4 Doppelpost... >.<


----------



## Megamage (1. Mai 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> Also mir ist mal was mit meinem Scchurken etwas peinliches passiert... (um nicht komplett als idiot dazustehn muss ich dazu sagen das ich schon total übermüdet war und schon kurz vorm einschlafen ^^)
> 
> Slaby (oder irgend eine andere auchindoun ini, bin mir nicht mehr sicher):
> 
> ...



Wie geil ja stelth ist schon nützlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (1. Mai 2008)

Tsunao schrieb:


> Heiler: Wieso gehen eure Lebensbalken runter? Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass ich noch nicht in der Instanz bin?


Lol wie geil das man favorit^^


----------



## Megamage (1. Mai 2008)

> Heiler: Wieso gehen eure Lebensbalken runter? Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass ich noch nicht in der Instanz bin?




Geil habe ich gar nichts gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my Day


----------



## Humfred (2. Mai 2008)

*Alle*
Oh? Was ist das denn da für ein netter Herr in Karazhan ? Den Sprech ich doch direkt mal an.. ( Theater )

Oder HdZ 2: "MEDIVH!! WTF?? boah den screen ich !!!" Naja, dann der Aufschrei im Channel / TS²: 
DU HOLZKOPF!

- Hum


----------



## Plakner (2. Mai 2008)

Heiler
Hey warum seid ihr denn alle tot?
sagte ich ned das ich afk bin?


----------



## Babsy75 (2. Mai 2008)

was macht das verliebte schaf in der eisfalle ??


----------



## WotanGOP (2. Mai 2008)

Kara, vor Moroes...

Heiler zum Tank:
du weißt aber schon, daß du ein skelett bist?

(Tank hat den Debuff mit den morschen Knochen)

Tank:
ach das paßt schon...



ZA, Jan'alai (Falkengott)...

Tank:
ich hab keine bombe gesehen


oder:


2. Tank:
laß ihn ruhig noch ein paar eier mehr aufmachen


----------



## Cyhanur (2. Mai 2008)

Ganz allgemein immer gut:
ACHTUNG WEG DSAWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDWWWDDDDA


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (2. Mai 2008)

Babsy75 schrieb:


> was macht das verliebte schaf in der eisfalle ??



ROFL


----------



## Pneo (2. Mai 2008)

Pala 70 (ungelogen!)

Rezzen hab ich nicht gelernt, war mir zu teuer damals.


----------



## Erim (2. Mai 2008)

*in BRT:*
Ich, Priester, leite die Gruppe und schreibe, dass in der Bar absolut NICHTS angefasst und NIEMAND angesprochen werden darf.
Reaktion vom Tank:_ Ok, dann pull ich mal._ (!!)
-> Wipe

*Scholo:*
Priester / Gruppenleiter: "Raus aus den grünen Wolken" 
(wurde vor 1 Minute aber eh schon erklärt...)
Schurke: _"welche Wolken?"_
5..4..3.. Schurke tot, Mage tot, ..2 ..1 Krieger tot, Heiler aggro, 0.. Wipe

*BRT:*
Paladin:_ Ich schau mal nur schnell was_
Beim schauen fällt er kurz vor Fineous Darkweaver in die Lava, kann sich aber auf nen Felsvorsprung retten.
Lv70 Jäger springt hinterher um ihm nen Weg da raus zu zeigen - leider findet er keinen und stirbt nach langer Lava-Shwimmerei unter der Brücke zu MC.

Bester *nicht-Wipe:*
Relativ gute Gruppe in den Sklavenunterkünften - bis auf den lv70 Tankkrieger, der seinen Char offensichtlich auf ebay gekauft hat (absolute nullnummer) 5 minuten vor dem vorletzten boss schreibt er in den chat, dass er jetzt dann geht. Er sei total k.o. Auf die Frage, ob er nicht noch ein kleines bisschen da bleiben mag, antwortet er mit "ja" und wir gehen weiter. Leider versucht er die Gruppe zu nem Wipe zu bringen und pullt unmengen von gegnern, während er mit zweihand waffe tankt.
Das schöne nur: der Schamane hat das tanken übernommen und dank gutem Zusammenspiel ist niemand gestorben.
Naja, fast... dem Boss stand der Sabotage-Krieger plötzlich alleine gegenüber. Keine Heilung, keine Mitstreiter, nichts...


*Strath:*
Paladin tankt.
Plötzlich macht er bubble rein. Priester bekommt aggro -> tot.
Der Rest ging dann recht schnell. Erklärung vom Pala: 
_Sorry, hab bubble direkt neben Weihe auf der Leiste_ xD


----------



## Evalor (2. Mai 2008)

* Hunter : *

Ich will SdM nicht SdR, ich kann mich doch totstellen.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Mai 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen ... mist ist nur, wenn die heiler dann das buch offen haben und sich die Heilschlampen bewegen ... hatte ich leider zu oft




die "heilschlampen" können doch garkein friendly fire auslösen? oO

--> kara theater (Oz).... 

"ok jetzt die hexe noch"...

.."verdammt wer hat das puplikum gepullt?"
.."was ? wtf?"
.."ups könnte nen dot gewesen sein" 

Fröhliche heiterkeit im ts xD


----------



## helljoe (2. Mai 2008)

In Mecha Hero:

Nach einigem Schnetzeln geht der Heiler /afkeramik an einer an sich sicheren Stelle, der Rest der Gruppe folgt, beim zurückkommen seh ich wie die Pat ( der Zerstörer ) gerade die Gruppe zerlegt. Das Lachen im TS war groß^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Mai 2008)

gestern abend war mein freund mit mir in ner ini
hat mir dann nen ruhnenstein gegeben und sagte der hält ne stunde.
nun war ich kurz vorm sterben (da ich in eine ganze gruppe mobs reingerannt bin da meine maus hing)  und da sagte er ist nicht schlimm du hast ja noch den stein.
ich tot da stand nur geist freischalten sonst nix.
gut bin ich halt zu meiner leiche gerannt.
er gibt mir wieder den stein und was seh ich da der hält nur 30 minuten.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Mai 2008)

oder was auch schön ist bzw. mir selbst schon passiert ist
die frage vom jäger wo ist mein pet??

da kam mein pet mit so ner ganzen horde mobs an hab dann nur geschrieben HILFE!!! 
anschließend lauft um euer leben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (2. Mai 2008)

Heiler:

Hättest du nicht 1 Sekunde Später sterben können?, dann wäre der Heal durch gewesen.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (2. Mai 2008)

Ach ja schön war auch die Nummer in BWL seinerzeit, die mir ein Kumpel nach dem Wipe beichtete. Es waren zwar keine letzten Worte dafür aber letzte Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir waren damals als Palas unterwegs, Balin, Athi und ich. Athi als Healer für den MT mit eingeteilt.

Er erzählte mir denn danach folgendes: Du das war ganz komisch, als wir bei Chroma gewipet sind steh ich so in meiner Blase und schau zu Balin rüber. Der Stand in seiner Blase und hat weiter gecastet ! Ich frag mich immer noch wie der das gemacht hat.


Ich bin vor lachen beinahe ausm Stul gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hat unsere kleine Athimaus noch die alte Blase draußen gehabt und nicht das Gottesschild. Und in eben dieser kann man nicht casten. Das ich ihm das erklären musste wo er schon halb T2 Gear hatte war zu geil ^^


Zwar keine Wipegeschichte aber ähnlich komisch: Ich und ein Freund in Strangle am questen. Wir beide im TS und er schon 3 60er (war PreBC). Ich im TS: Ok machen wir zuerst den Tabak mit Bucaneeren, die hast Du ja auch.....Bei ihm ne Minute schweigen....Ja hab ich auch aber woher weißt Du das ? .....Weil wir in einer Gruppe sind Du Nase ^^ 
Die Zahlen im Questlog waren offensichtlich neu für ihn^^

lg Icho


----------



## Bkloppt (2. Mai 2008)

Bei Teron:

"Mist, mir sind 2 Skelette abgehauen"


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2008)

der schlimmste zf run den ich hatte:
heiler schami macht dmg
schattenpriester heilt
furortank ohne schild tankt
ich schattenpriester mache dmg
und noch ein jäger macht dmg

ich frag den anderen schattenpiester und den heilschami: solltet ihr das mi heilen und dmg nicht andersrum machen?
schattenpriester: neee ich hab heute keine lust auf dmg und ich skill eh bald um


----------



## Hubautz (2. Mai 2008)

In einer beliebigen gebirgigen Region der Scherbenwelt:

"Mist falsches Mount angeklickt."


----------



## Korbî (2. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> *Klasse egal:*
> 
> Schaut mal, ich habe einen Schalter gefunden...



hihi den find ich geil xD


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> In einer beliebigen gebirgigen Region der Scherbenwelt:
> 
> "Mist falsches Mount angeklickt."



Kenn ich, die Sache ist, ich spring direkt wenn ichs mount aufmache naja, versehentlich 100er mount ausgepackt... fall...tot^^
Bergbau ftw^^

BRT:
Tank, hatte Schwere Rüssi statt Platte an, auf die Frage hin, wieso trage er denn keine Platte, kam die Antwort, die Stats sind besser... gut, dachte ich mir (Healer+Priest der auch healte)
Naja, der hats geschafft unter 1.5sek heal downzugehn...
Tank: Warum healt ihr mich nicht?
Priest: Weil du zu schnell Stirbst?
Tank: Na dann hau kleinen heal raus... seid doch 2!!!
Paladin: Wir haun den kleinen Heal raus.
Danach war er  ganz kleinlaut und ist geleavt..^^


----------



## BuzzerBeater (2. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Neulich war auch in TdM...
> 
> Schami Healer mit T5 niveau.. "jaja naklar krieg ich das allein gebacken^^"
> 
> ...


Versteh ich nicht, overheal macht doch garkeine aggro Oo


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Mai 2008)

> in BRT:
> Ich, Priester, leite die Gruppe und schreibe, dass in der Bar absolut NICHTS angefasst und NIEMAND angesprochen werden darf.
> Reaktion vom Tank: Ok, dann pull ich mal. (!!)
> -> Wipe
> ...



Wir sind NICHT old-school!


----------



## Nekros27 (2. Mai 2008)

*Gildenleader *

Ich will mal kurz was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## Sano (2. Mai 2008)

Zuruf vom enorm beschäftigten tank an 
den rumlümmelnden schurken:

*hilflosaufgebrachtestimmlage* "Skary, töte was!!" 

das gelächter im ts war groß

mfg


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (2. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung in welcher Ini das war, meinereiner als Holy-Priest für den Tank als Mainhealer gestzt.

Tank geht ran an den Boss. Ich heale. Lebensbalken des Tank geht runter, geht weiter runter, ich auf meiner Taste für den grossen Heal gehämmert, Tank tot. Ich habs einfach nicht verstanden was da los war. Plötzlich im Gildenchat : "22222222222222222222222222222"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Merke : Vorm Bossfight Chat zumachen !!

Das Gelächter war gross, die Story wird immer wieder gerne rausgeholt !! 

Gerne passiert mir mit meiner Mage folgendes :

Ini gecleared !! Ich : "Ich mach euch ein Port nach Shatt !!" -> Ich in Shatt, Gruppe noch in der Ini !! Merde, falsches Icon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (2. Mai 2008)

Pneo schrieb:


> Pala 70 (ungelogen!)
> 
> Rezzen hab ich nicht gelernt, war mir zu teuer damals.




lol krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die letzten Worte eines Jägers: OMG........HUNTERITEM !!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (2. Mai 2008)

Schamane:
Hab ich kettenblitz jetzt auf Q oder E?
Oh hätte schwören könne ndas es nicht E war...

Ist mir schon oft passiert


----------



## Drynwin (2. Mai 2008)

is mir passiert:

grade prinzpull ich mit meinem pala soll decursen, und siehe daich komma uf handauflegen Xd( haben es aber noch überlebt)


----------



## Kazuna (2. Mai 2008)

Echt passiert: Feral- Tank (sitzt rl neben mir) lässt sich bei Murmur zu 100% knallen.

"Is doch nich so schwer, wenn er anfängt zu casten, einfach rauslaufen..."
"Mach ich doch immer, aber bin immer zu langsam"

Hab dann mal auf seine Finger geschaut: er zockt mit 1, 2, 3, 4, läuft aber mit Pfeiltasten...


----------



## Xhapan (2. Mai 2008)

Mir passiert in Uldaman (Quest abgeben)

Mein gildeleiter, so und jetzt klick das blau ding an.

ich alter bin kein noob ^^ ok hab das blau ding angeklickt, ähm warum bin ich in sturmwind.

Nicht das portal du boon 

---------------------------------------------

ich renn aufs schiff grad noch erwischt (bin außen hängengeblieben)
sag noch wetten jetzt fall ich runter, bäm so runtergefallen das ich dann im wasser ertrunken bin ^^

---------------------------------------------

tdm hero, kurz vor erste boss.

bomben wir die gruppe, klar bomben wir sie.

aufeinmal kommt der boss und nuked alle tot. alter wasn das fürn scheiß bug

jäger sorry tab problem ^^

---------------------------------------------

das wars glaub ich ^^

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Hubautz (2. Mai 2008)

Kazuna schrieb:


> Echt passiert: Feral- Tank (sitzt rl neben mir) lässt sich bei Murmur zu 100% knallen.
> 
> "Is doch nich so schwer, wenn er anfängt zu casten, einfach rauslaufen..."
> "Mach ich doch immer, aber bin immer zu langsam"
> ...



Mal ganz im Ernst, das ist auch nahezu nicht zu schaffen. Ich hab den schon mit Tank und Schurke gemacht. Es ist nicht ganz einfach, da raus zu laufen.
(ich war da auch schon als Priester/Heiler  und hab mich geärgert, warum die so langsam sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## acedrop (2. Mai 2008)

Mage in SM mit lv 42

Nein ich hab es nicht nötig zu sheepen unser tank schafft die 6 elite schon und schön nur einmal frostblitz sonst zieht man ja zu stark aggro


----------



## NightCreat (2. Mai 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Tiefensumpf, randomgrp, ein Idiot ist schon rausgeflogen..
> 
> Vergelter : Ich frag mal in der Gilde nach
> 
> ...



LOL ich bin sau happy wenn einer das 77 agi totem legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann könnt ich den schamanen umarmen


----------



## Daretina (3. Mai 2008)

Mecha Hero... Diese großen fiecher vorm 2ten boss ^^

Ich Tanke.. mop haut 1 sec ab..
im Ts vom Mage : "Ups"
ich schau auf die anzeige.. Mage Tot ^^ 
Mage: " das war nen Crit sry " o_O

BK hero.. die dämonen am ende..

Ist gebannt hat den Schurken anwisiert
Hexer zählt runter: 5.4.3 ich spotte 2.1 ich tank den mop.. mop bei 50% komentar vom schurken.. "21K Nierenhieb der hat mich in die decke gestampft" im TS ruhe ^^ schurke tot xD 

TDM Hero.. die fiecher vorm 2ten boss.
Mage : "ich Bomb die alle, pull mal"
Tank (ich): "lieber in gruppen"
Mage: "quatsch" (pullt) ----> WIPE

-.-

heal war schon durch hat glaub ich bis jetzt jeder heiler schonmal gesagt ^^

auch gut war:

Jäger: "Rezz mal den tank dann schaffen wir den boss noch" 
o_O


----------



## SixNight (3. Mai 2008)

Pala's:
Mhm mom ich kill noch Schnell das Reh da ... mhm 1 ... mhm 210 gut two ich bin imba :O 
Priest's :
Komisch der Heal war eig. durch


----------



## Erital (10. Mai 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Ich Tanke.. mop haut 1 sec ab..
> im Ts vom Mage : "Ups"
> ich schau auf die anzeige.. Mage Tot ^^
> Mage: " das war nen Crit sry " o_O
> ...




look @ my sig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist alles mega lustig, weil es war ist. xD Schön weiter posten.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (10. Mai 2008)

Zul Farrak mit meinem Nachbarn und 3 Randoms.
1 Pala (hat getankt)
1 Dudu (heilt)
1 Mage oder Warlock, was stoffiges war es halt.

Unser Random Stoffi hatte die doofe Angewohnheit immer ein kleines Stück weiter vorzulaufen und hier und da mal Pats oder Mobgruppen zu pullen. War zwar nicht das grosse Problem aber nervig (man ist ja nicht auf der Arbeit).
Bei einer Regpause schlürften alle 4 ihr Wässerchen und ich dachte mir: "Hey sag dem Stoffi mal das er nicht so vorlaufen soll"

Ich fange also an zu tippen...so ungefähr :"xyz könnteste nicht so weit vor stehen und laufen. is n bissel stressig"

Ich war halt so aufs tippen fixiert (bin Tastaturgucker) das ich das im /p erscheinende "VORSICHT" gar nicht gesehen habe.

Und jetzt dürft ihr raten wer die Mobs durch doofes stehen anlockte...
Reggen+Fehlpull= rrrrrrrrrrrrömms Bob "Hallo" sagen

Jaja. Wer im Glashaus sitzt... =)


----------



## Luminon (10. Mai 2008)

Beliebige Klasse:
bei archimonde nach unzähligen wipes (ca 2 std) so in der luft :ups Träne abgelaufen XD


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (18. Mai 2008)

Luminon schrieb:


> Beliebige Klasse:
> bei archimonde nach unzähligen wipes (ca 2 std) so in der luft :ups Träne abgelaufen XD



LOL das ist mir auch schon passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gut dass ich als Schurke sicheres fallen hab, habs mit ach und Krach grade so überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (18. Mai 2008)

Mycrip schrieb:


> Jäger
> 
> Irreführung?Dachte das wär nicht so wichtig und habs nicht gelernt.



der is echt schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der rest is hamma!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlyin (18. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Mage  *
> 
> mein Pyro kommt gleich..noch 1,3 sek
> klar kann man die sheepen
> ...


Du bist nicht witzig.


----------



## Jimmy Bondi (18. Mai 2008)

Ich fands witzig besonders da mir einiges schon passiert ist bzw ich es selbst verbrochen habe.

Und was son post uns mitteilen soll ist mir schleierhaft.

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

vorswassssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaadwwwwwwwsddddd

ach ja gestern als schurke passiert:


leader: sap!
.....
*ich werde von mobs gekillt*
lead:wieso sapst du oihne verstohlenheit?!


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. Juli 2008)

k ich pull den  letzte boss, schei.. war meine letzte patrone....


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. Juli 2008)

ach äh vergessen das gehörte zum Jäger^^


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

*Hunter:
*
Jetzt gibts mal richtigen dmg! (Schnellfeuer, Beast Within und Trinket zünd)

Keine Sorge, ich hab totstellen.

Der Petheal reicht vollkommen.

Heal mein Pet!

Ich renn da durch und stell mich tot.

Da sind getarnte Mobs, ich schmeiss ein Leuchtfeuer.

War hier nicht irgendwo ein Schurkwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Ich pull mal.

Ich mach Irreführung.

Mein Pet ist auf Defensiv, das macht keinen Scheiss.

Ranged DDs können hier keine Aggro ziehen.

Ich zieh mals Meleequip an (Kein Scherz)


----------



## Aitaro (25. Juli 2008)

mein neuer lieblingsspruch mit meinem schatti priester twink.. 

kontrolliertes massen fear mit anschliessendem massen add!

immun gegen übernehwefalrknlkö *tod*

tank: heal ! HEAAAAAAL!
ich: mom hab die net auf der leiste oô *nachdem der heiler irgenwie umgekippt is*

aggro reduce? hab ich net, macht kein BÄM! ôo'

irgenwer aus der gruppe: hier rennt irgenwo noch nen schurke rum
ich: er hat MICH gefunden!

oh, hallo todeshupe *das hässliche riesenvieh auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel* ^^


---

oder auch was feines.. bissl länger her..

war mit meinem jäger bei gruul.. mt1 war ein def krieger, der es wohl bissl eilig hatte.. ein trash nach dem andern gepullt..bei maulgar hatter auch nicht wirklich gewartet ( einige kannten den kampf noch nicht ).. irgenwie ham wir es dann doch noch geschafft und maulgar ging down.. aber der krieger hatte es wohl immer noch sehr eilig.. auf einmal schreit dann eine unserer heiler im ts: SIEHST DU DEN BLAUEN BALKEN UNTER MEINEM NAMEN?? DAS IST DEIN LEBENSBALKEN!!! .. danach ging er es ruhiger an ^^


----------



## Motte (25. Juli 2008)

ups...


----------



## Daretina (25. Juli 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> war mit meinem jäger bei gruul.. mt1 war ein def krieger, der es wohl bissl eilig hatte.. ein trash nach dem andern gepullt..bei maulgar hatter auch nicht wirklich gewartet ( einige kannten den kampf noch nicht ).. irgenwie ham wir es dann doch noch geschafft und maulgar ging down.. aber der krieger hatte es wohl immer noch sehr eilig.. auf einmal schreit dann eine unserer heiler im ts: SIEHST DU DEN BLAUEN BALKEN UNTER MEINEM NAMEN?? DAS IST DEIN LEBENSBALKEN!!! .. danach ging er es ruhiger an ^^



Krieger: Mana wird überbewertet xD

Der spruch vom Heiler is ma echt geil xD


----------



## Sreal (25. Juli 2008)

hier schon ma ne vorhersage für die zukunft:

Deathknight:
Ach meine klasse is zu overpowered, ich tank den und heil mich dann!
Nein ich pull nur den einen! (anspielung auf "kochendes blut")
keine sorge ich spott ihn dir ab! ... ups.. ähm... runen alle wollte dmg machen.


und der berühmte spruch danach:

Hätte ich doch nur 10% mehr life gehabt!


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Juli 2008)

Auch lustiger spruch^^
Von einem HolyPriester in Kara(Atumen is down nur die mobs beim schmied stehen noch, priest rennt rein pullt alles.

OH OHHHHHHH NEIN WAS WAR DAS, ICH WOLLTE DOCH NUR REPPEN GEHEN


----------



## Panthor (25. Juli 2008)

Spieler1: re
Spieler2: wb
Spieler1: thx
Spieler2: np
Spieler1: ts?
Spieler2: ok
Spieler3: need [Buchband: Wie bilde ich einen Satz?]


Tank: "Ich sags immer wieder, Platte vor Stoff!"  (Healer war mal wieder zu neugierig)


Naja, die ganzen Sachen mit Brain-AFK, Brain-Lag od. das neueste "Ich glaub der hatte nen Skill-Lag!"


----------



## Exomia (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal eine kleine Lustige geschichte di so und genau so und nicht anders passiert ist! wir stehen vor Kael'Thas (dem waren noch lebenden) 2 Berater sind dowen nun Muss der Hexer Tank ran. Im Ts spielte sich folgendes ab (ich: Raidleitung, Hexer: Dessen Name nichtmal die Gleichen Vokale hat wie ich, und wie sollte es auch anders sein der Jäger)

Ich: Alle aus der Mitte Raus, Tarradur (nicht der echte Name) auf deinen Platz die Heiler postieren sich, Palas  Feuerschutz, Jäger vor und auf Tarradur Pullen.

Ich in der Zwischen Zeit auf meinen Platz im Raid gelaufen und warte ab.

Jäger: ups
Ich: was?
Main Tank: nicht schon wieder
Ich: WAS
Spieler1: Lauf!!!!
Spieler2: Omg wie dämlich!
Spieler3: weg hier!!1111
Ich: WTF was ist denn los wo ist Cap...(in dem momend sehe ich Misdirection auf mir!)

 .....BÄM..... Feurball..... Crit ......Tot.....Wipe

liebe Jäger falls ihr Misdirection Falsch setzt sagt alles aber tut mir einen gefallen! sagt nie wieder UPS!!!!!!


----------



## Zoobesitzer (25. Juli 2008)

Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung:

mist... Eisfalle widerstanden
mist... Totstellen widerstanden

so wie Hexerkollege:

Wtf Seele brechen widerstanden?

Auch schonmal vom Tank gehört: den einen Sheepen/Bannen/Falle und go, worauf dann im TS/Grp Channel noch kommt.. äh die sind nicht ccbar
Gerne auch von Krieger verwendet, die Grp noch, hab noch soviel Wut...

Wenn das nicht die Regel in ner Ini is, sondern halt mal reinrutscht, trägt es eigentlich eher zur lustigen Stimmung bei, und manchmal ists ja nur n halber Wipe danach;-)


----------



## Traka (25. Juli 2008)

Die wirklich letzten Worte...

*...der Allianz im Arathibecken*
- Cool, nur 10 Hordler   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*....eines Warsong - Neulings*
- hehehe, die Flagge ist ja unbewacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr hab ich im Moment nicht


----------



## dimelton (25. Juli 2008)

Spieler A zu Spieler B in MC damals:
"Pull rechts."
B fängt an zu pullen.
Anschliessend:
A zu B mit /y:
"Nicht das rechts, das andere rechts!!"


----------



## vulcor (25. Juli 2008)

Gestern in Za ok nehmen wir die abkuerzung durch die Häuser, wo man durch die fenster springen muss... ich hexer: wo ist mein pet.. lauf aus dem haus und schon kommt die sukki mit 2 adds
zum glueck hat der prister neben mir keine agro bekommen und konnte gleich rezzen...

vor langer zeit bei maggi... raidleiter erklaert den boss ploetzlich gehen die tueren zu
ups sorry mein pet war noch auf agressive von gestern


----------



## Paincrusher (25. Juli 2008)

Sehr lustiger Thread^^
Da will ich doch auch mal was beitragen.

Tauren Krieger (ich) und Tauren Jäger waren zusammen questen und stehen nun in Shatt auf der Aldor Plattform.
Krieger: "Ich will mal schnell runter zur Bank."

Die Castbar läuft, der Krieger springt aufs mount macht einen gewaltigen Satz und *platsch*
Geistheiler

Jäger: "Lol warum bist du tot, was ist passiert?"^^

Krieger: "Mein Reitmount Button liegt direkt über dem vom Flugmount -.-"

Und das ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert^^


----------



## Hadez6666 (25. Juli 2008)

um ´mal ins RL zu Posten 

Letzten Worte: 
eines Sportlehrers? Alle Speere zu mir!
eines Kochs? Wirf mal das Messer Rüber!
eines Elektrikers? Hoffentlich hat der Azubi die Sicherung raus gedreht
eins Beifahrers? Rechts ist Frei!


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juli 2008)

Paincrusher schrieb:


> Sehr lustiger Thread^^
> Da will ich doch auch mal was beitragen.
> 
> Tauren Krieger (ich) und Tauren Jäger waren zusammen questen und stehen nun in Shatt auf der Aldor Plattform.
> ...



hehe kenn ich gut!
ich bin auf diese Weise in eine dicke Mobgruppe reingeritten und hab geflucht warum mein blöder Vogel nicht abheben will.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Braufestwidder fliegen nicht!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (25. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ZITAT
> Ihr wollt meinen Schatz? Sucht ihn doch! Irgendwo hab ich den größten Schatz der Welt versteckt!
> Gold Roger, König der Piraten. Seine letzten Worte auf dem Schafott.
> 
> ja was willst du uns sagen?



guck doch mal auf den Titel "Berühmte letzte Worte"
und das sind Berühmte letzte worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat keiner was von WoW gesagt


----------



## maiven (25. Juli 2008)

Krieger (in Scholo, der Raum mit den Skelettbeschwörern)

"Hab keine Zeit, ich pull den ganzen Raum, haben ja zwei Magier dabei"

Newbie
"Oh sehr schön, der Murloc steht allein! - *pull* - Ey, wo kommen die denn alle her?!!"

Schurke
"Ich stunn mal eben die Gruftbestie"


----------



## Sandalor (25. Juli 2008)

*Rex Gildo*

Hoppsa...


----------



## Manniac (25. Juli 2008)

Pneo schrieb:


> Pala 70 (ungelogen!)
> 
> Rezzen hab ich nicht gelernt, war mir zu teuer damals.



Muss ein Pala nicht dafür ne Quest machen?


----------



## Transylvanier (25. Juli 2008)

<<- Healpala, INI : bossfight
"kann nicht heilen...mausbatterien leer...sch...."
(selber passiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
resultat : wipe


----------



## Fortan (25. Juli 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> *Im TS:*
> 
> ICH BRACH HEILUNG! ... Wer ist ich ?



Der ist Super!!! Kommt mir bekannt vor wenn wir mal im Raid paar neue mit haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juli 2008)

Leider meistens die Wahrheit -_- xD


----------



## Weskor (25. Juli 2008)

*Schurke* :

Na klar kann man den boss kopfnussen..
moment ich muss eben gifte neu auflegen!


----------



## Juskwe (25. Juli 2008)

tjoa, mein eigener favorit, als ich noch ne halb gebrechen halb destro skillung hatte (sprich es kamen recht häufig instant-shadows vor).

*denkt: ahh tank hat noch genug aggro, kannst nach dem gleich noch nen shadowbolt casten, wenn der erste crittet brichste den zweiten ab*
"scheiße shadowtrance, doppeltcrit" --> aggro -.-

auch gut, neue gruppe, länger nich mehr instanz gewesen:

"öhm mein omen funktioniert nicht richtig"


----------



## Mandalore (25. Juli 2008)

Schurke: Ups Steath vergessen......


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juli 2008)

*Schurke*:

"Hmm mal sehen was er in den Tasc... scheisse resist!"


----------



## bereitsverwendet (25. Juli 2008)

RoS phase 2:

hexer tot

im ts die frage: "X was hast du jetz schon wieder gemacht"
x antwortet trocken: "24k crit"
x wird im ts ausgelacht^^


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

Magier: 
"Ich mag den Boss lieber plüschig"
"Mom reggn"
"Aggro..."
"Mom Afklo (wasser suxx)"

Hexer: 
"Mom, zu schwach um selbst zu kämpfen"

Krieger: 
"*execute*"

Dudu:

"Ich dachte, DU heilst!"


----------



## Paincrusher (1. August 2008)

Die letzten Worte des Raidleiters in unserem Kara Raid bei Aran:

"FLAMMENKRANZ keiner bewegt sich"

Hab ich auch schon gebracht^^


----------



## abe15 (1. August 2008)

Lass es endlich mal ey -.-
Jeden Tag les ich nen neuen Thread von dir in dem du versuchst lustig zu sein.
Das war voller Vorurteile. Besonders ich als Jäger würde mich jetzt verdammt gern über deine Tastatur übergeben...

0/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Spliffmaster (1. August 2008)

*Jäger*

Fuck Totstellen hatte cd


----------



## Agrimor (2. August 2008)

*Kara Theaterevent*
(Bosskampf läuft seit einigen Sekunden)
Healpala: Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass gerade der halbe Zuschauerraum aus dem Saal gerannt ist?

Oh hab nochmal einen aus Kara:

Raidleiter (zgl. MT1) bin mal schnell eine rauchen
MT2 wagt sich zu weit vor --> Bodypull --> Wipe
Raid: Ok wie erklären wir das dem RL?
Raid: Wir stellen alle wieder auf, buffen sie durch und sagen dem RL, dass er plötzlich tot umgefallen ist.
<gesagt getan>
Da der Rl gerade 40 geworden ist, haben wirs auf Altersschwäche geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (2. August 2008)

lol sehr geil^^

Letzten worte des mt's bei nethergroll:
"Wer macht nochmal den roten Strahl??"

Allgemein:
"F**K war auf autorunn sry"

"Nein die gruppe addet nicht"

"können wir die gruppe da einfach auslassen?"

Mage nachdem er in de rmobgruppe steht:

"Ich könnte schwören das ich beim letzten mal noch nicht so weit geblinzelt bin"

"AE????AE!!!!!!" (passt in vielen situationen)

"mist der hat dem zauberraub wiederstanden" (Beim krosh tanken)

"Hey geil ich hab nen neuen crit-rekord!"
Schurke:
"Tritt???Das macht doch eh keinen schaden darum hab ichs nicht gekauft" (So in kara passiert)

Druide:

"Nein, druiden haben keinen spott" (Bär-Boss in za und er war bis zum 5. whipe wirklich davon überzeugt)


Jäger:
"HUNTERITEM" (waren jedenfalls die letzten worte des hunters der dem warri blutschrei weggefürfelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Yoranox


----------



## the Huntress (2. August 2008)

,,Haha Repkosten, nochnie gehört?"

,,Ich stell mich einfach mal tot... viel Spaß beim laufen. Ich geh Afklo."

*2min später, Gelächter im TS*

,,Hey warum ist da keine Castbar? Ach verdammt..."

Pre BC Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals wurde einen noch 0HP/Mana angezeigt wenn man Totstellen benutzt hat. Daher ist mir erst später aufgefallen das ich tot war und nein, die Meldung mit Geist Freilassen hab ich Blöde übersehen, war sehr spät.^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Lass es endlich mal ey -.-
> Jeden Tag les ich nen neuen Thread von dir in dem du versuchst lustig zu sein.
> Das war voller Vorurteile. Besonders ich als Jäger würde mich jetzt verdammt gern über deine Tastatur übergeben...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem weil der Thread ja auch neu ist.
Aber ich verspreche dir ganz fest, alles wir gut *kopf tätschel*


----------



## x.Ne0n (2. August 2008)

*Druide*

Ich dachte du heilst

(ja is eher nen Witz passt aber auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Lass es endlich mal ey -.-
> Jeden Tag les ich nen neuen Thread von dir in dem du versuchst lustig zu sein.
> Das war voller Vorurteile. Besonders ich als Jäger würde mich jetzt verdammt gern über deine Tastatur übergeben...
> 
> ...




Guck mal auf das Datum! MHD deiner Milch ist abgelaufen, deswegen schnell aufs Klo gehen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

immernoch der beste: da war einschuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwasssssssssssssdswwadasdwwwwww1111112222222


----------



## Stonewhip (2. August 2008)

Druide (Bär):

"Schurke, Du stunnst den mob und ich <BR> den toten Heiler..."


----------



## Yànn (2. August 2008)

Schurke:

... ich hab gedacht ich bin in Verstohlenheit ...


----------



## Kriad (2. August 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> ICH BRACH HEILUNG! ... Wer ist ich ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders bei rdmgrp oft erlebt^^


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (2. August 2008)

sehr geiles thema ^^ 

*irgendeine dd klasse zum tank:*
mach mal bitte mehr....*stirbt* aggro...


----------



## Geowin (8. Dezember 2008)

Tja mein lieblingsspruch als Tank:

Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten! (Ausnahme mein Heiler)

Im übrigen: Stirbt der Tank ist  der Heiler schuld, stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank schuld, stirbt der Raid/die grp ist der DK schuld, auch wenn keiner dabei ist.

Folgende Situation in einer (beliebigen) Instanz:

Tank pullt die Grp mit nem Schuss, bevor die in sicherer reichweite ist hört man PängPängPäng, sieht ein Jägerpet an sich  vorbeilaufen, zuzüglich des Shadowbolts und des Feuerballs links und rechts die vorbeifliegen, bevor man als Tank das erstemal draufgehaun hat, Jäger: AGGRO Mage: AGGRO HM: AGGRO, Tank und Heiler: Na toll... und natürlich pullt das pet die zweite grp....


----------



## DoubleJ (9. Dezember 2008)

Kara

Auf dem Weg zu Aran

Heiler: Denkt drann die kleinen zu stunnen bevor sie hochgehen

Alle: Machen wir.

(erster Mob wird gestunnt)

Heiler: ok, wer stunnt den zweiten?

Alle: Sry, hab den ersten gestunnt

Nax

Szene: Heigan steht auf seinem Podest. Grp flüchtet von einer Zone in die nächste. Ein einsamer Paladin bleibt auf einmal stehen.

Pala: Hab bubble benutzt um euch eben hochzuheilen.

(Grp flüchtet weiter)

Pala: Nein!

(schweigen im TS)

Pala: Hab ausversehen mein Bubble + Ruhestein marko benutzt und mich schon gewundert warum ich nicht heile!


(beide Szenen nicht gestellt, sondern genau so passiert)


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

Jedesmal mit meinem Hexer: "Was zum...?"


----------



## _Tao_ (9. Dezember 2008)

*Mage:*

"Mhh... und wenn wir hier lang gehen?"

--> WIPE

*Druide:*

"Das heil ich locker weg.. mom"

AFK -> WIPE

*Priester:*

"Wartet ich such grad was..."

-> Tot ^^

Jäger:

"Neenee, mein Pet hat genug Rüstung für uns Beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Aggro -> Jäger -> Tot ^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (9. Dezember 2008)

*Allgemein:*

mist falsche taste

*Nahkämpfer:*

der tank blieb bei klingenwirbel auch stehen

*Tank:*

sry spott hatte cd
das war schon der boss?
ich dachte es sind alle da

*Palatank:*

warum lauft ihr nicht in die weihe?

*Mage / Hexer:*

sry 4 crits hintereinander

*Jäger:*

das steht doch auf passiv
ich kann den mob auch in eisfalle packen


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Druide:

Guck mal ich hab Bäume!
Wie?? Ich kann mehrere hots auf ein Ziel machen?? (JAAA! Das ist wirklich passiert! lvl 70 Sklaven HC... ; )


----------



## Mitzy (9. Dezember 2008)

Magier

1.) Ok, ich sheep… schei*e blinzeln! *wipe*
2.) Hey, schon das vierte mal das ich ´nen Pyro hintereinander instant nutzen darf, ganz ohne… aggro… *Eisblock*… *Krieger Spott*…*instant Pyro, Feuerschlag, Versengen, instant Pyro* Man kannst du keine aggro halten? Jetzt bin ich tot und der Priester hat aggro, kac* nap ey -.-*

Jäger

1.) Auf die Hose hab ich Bedarf, die is besser für mich… Das ist ´ne Stoffhose mit Zaubermacht, wofür brauchst du das?... Ich bin BM, schon vom pet heal equip gehört? Außerdem kann ich auch Zauberdmg machen du spa*t…
2.) Auf die Waffe hab ich dickes need *Bedarf klick* …Das ist eine Tank Waffe!... Nein ist es nicht, die hat AP und Beweglichkeit drauf! *Jäger gewinnt*... Ja, und Verteidigungswertung… Egal, dann nehm ich weniger dmg wenn du nap aggro verlierst, aber ich geh jetzt aus Grp, bye!

Druide

1.) -ZA- was ist Wucherwurzel? 
2.) -Baum Druide- *aus Caster Gestalt in Bär switch* Ich kann tanken! *charge*… Unser Heiler läuft Amok Jungs.. *Druide down*… Ey könnt Ihr naps nich mal heilen?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!…Wir sind Magier, warlock, Schurke und ein Krieger. Nein, wir können nicht heilen- du bist der einzige von uns mit einer Heil Skillung… Nein, ich bin Feral Druide… Drück mal „N“ und sag mir was du siehst… Ups…

Priester

1.) -Ini (weiß nich mehr welche)-  Vorher noch: Ich hab ein tolles aggro makro… Später im yell: aggro!!!! *physischer schrei*


----------



## Kovacs (9. Dezember 2008)

*Schurke:* (mal wieder lange vor dem Tank an der Mobgruppe und bearbeitet einen der Mobs (natürlich NICHT Totenkopf))

"Ey Heiler, wo bleibt der heal?" --> WIPE

*Tank:*
Rest der Gruppe: "Wir haben 3 cc´s, mach mal Marken pls"
Tank: "Ach was, die tank ich locker!" -->WIPE

oder ....

Tank:"Ok Stern sheepen, blau Eisfalle, x bitte sap"
gesagt getan .... ---> CHAAAARGE, Donnerknall --> WIPE


Sehr gut und in jeder Gruppe meist einer dabei:
"Auf KEINEN Fall die Säule (Kugel, Kiste, was auch immer) da anklicken!"
"Welche? Diese hier?" *klick* -->  WIPE


----------



## Masterkiller619 (9. Dezember 2008)

Tank:

Das passt noch....

*2 Grps**alle cd benutzt**wipe*


----------



## Pomela (9. Dezember 2008)

"Wer war das?" ZG  die ganze Mannschaft versammelt sich vor dem Gong und soll nochmal durchgebufft werden... dumm nur, wenn man vor dem Gong steht, dann hat man das "benutzen" Rädchen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Fu** Blizz!" SSC Anfänge  Hydross steht noch, aber Respawn ist bald. Die Truppe geht wieder Richtung Aufzug, nur ein Hunter bleibt zurück, weil kurz afk. Respawn, Weg versperrt... ein Hexer portet den Hunter, aber das Pet läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djflow20 (9. Dezember 2008)

Krieger Tank:
-Ach kann nicht mehr als 4 Leute tanken.
-Schurke übernimmst du mal den Caster da hinten

Mage:
-Ups 4 Crit hintereinander

Healer:
-Blitzheilung macht keine Aggro
-Schild aufn Tank kann nur gut sein
-Erneuerung auf Tank bevor gepullt

Jäger:
-Mein pet packt den schon
-Egal wenn ich aggro habe. Hab ja noch Todstellen


----------



## neo1986 (9. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter:

Ab jetzt Tankst du.(Ich als Schurke jaaaaaaaaaa)


Heiler: rezzen!
Tank: AFKlo
(20min später)
Tank: re


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hexer
verdammt, aggro egal für was hab ich fear ?!?!


----------



## airace (9. Dezember 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> 1.) Ok, ich sheep… schei*e blinzeln! *wipe*


arrgh das ist mir schon soo oft passiert


----------



## Kaylieger (9. Dezember 2008)

He he  he...

raidleiter können manchmal auch witzig sein



Raidleiter bei Maggi:

Also diese Kerle dürft ihr nicht angreifen bevor nicht alle bereit sind (wild umher hüpf bei den kerlen) Ich makier euch die mal......... -> falsche maustaste -> Wiep



Sunwell (Twins):

Also wenn ihr hier mal runter schaut seht ihr die zwei, bis zur kante könnt ihr langsam gehen *der halbe raid hüpft und läuft zur kante* 
SRY!!! Das war die automatisch laufen taste!!! ODER sry... ich bin zu weit gesprungen ^^

*ist mir auch beim ersten mal passiert das ich die automatisch laufen taste erwischt habe (sich kringelt vor lachen) Ach herrlich ist es wenn man gemeinsam über sowas lachen kann und keiner mimimi macht... schöne zeiten waren das... *


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2008)

Heiler: oh falsches Target... sry...

Hexer:
Ich fear den mal,... 
Ich weiß was ich tue!

Jäger:
Ok  Mond sheep, stern zap, Blau in die Eisfalle, Kreis shakel! ->/target Blau, Eisfalle legen, Multishot, Schlangenbiss, Totstellen->wipe, hüpfen!


----------



## Allvis (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sidn alle so geil (naja die meisten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2008)

Priester:

Klar kann man den Shakeln, der ist doch Untot....*widerstanden* aua

Jäger:

Ich hüpf hier runter, mein Pet kennt den Weg!

Krieger:

Logo kann ich den Tanken im HC Modus, will ja schließlich Tank-Equipp farmen, hab doch S1-S2 Klamotten, da ist reichlich Rüssi drauf (omg Kac*naps!!) [2 Trashmobs später liegt der "Tank" im Staub] Boah wo war der Heal???--naja Heal war durch, aber Verteidigungswertung 350 reicht eben NICHT zum tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-MfG-


----------



## Mitzy (9. Dezember 2008)

airace schrieb:


> arrgh das ist mir schon soo oft passiert



Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher wusste ich das auch so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodpak (9. Dezember 2008)

Magi:

Alle stehen vor dem Tor. Plötzlich läuft einer zu den Aktivierungskästchen und startet den Raid.

ALLE ToT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim ersten mal noch lustig. Anschließend das gleiche nochmal.

Alle ToT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruppe aufgelöst

Gruß Blood


----------



## Bloodpak (9. Dezember 2008)

Hero Ini ( weiß nicht mehr welche, passiert öfter mal)

Priester läuft vor und zieht agro, alle ToT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Priester: Ich wollt nur mal gucken, kenne die Ini nicht!


Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fok92 (9. Dezember 2008)

Tankadin:
Was bringt göttliches Eingreifen nochmal?

Keine Ahnung, ob es hier schon drinne war, aber mir ist es schon 2 mal  passiert >.<


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Dezember 2008)

Bloodpak schrieb:


> Magi:
> 
> Alle stehen vor dem Tor. Plötzlich läuft einer zu den Aktivierungskästchen und startet den Raid.
> 
> ...


Deswegen bleibt man draußen stehen, bis der RL den Pull ansagt^^


----------



## Madhoschi (9. Dezember 2008)

"Hier kann man locker runterspringen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Der Boss kann nix." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ups." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Burg Utgarde Hero vom Tank:"Ich pull mal die ersten paar Trash-Gruppen zusammen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodpak (9. Dezember 2008)

Im Kampf:

Krieger: bitte Krankheit wegmachen!

Heiler: mom, hab ich nicht in der Leiste!

LoL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacPapa (9. Dezember 2008)

Noch einer aus alten Zeiten und aus eigener Erfahrung:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ooh, Blut von Helden......


----------



## Aratosao (9. Dezember 2008)

*Jäger*-

Ups, mein Autoshot hat noch ne gruppe gepullt.

Arg Umschalt gedrückt!

Was macht eig. "Sheep"?

Oh schau mal, eine Truhe, ich kill mal den einen mob.

Mein Pet schafft den.

Ich will Dmg meter Rang 1!!!11eins *aggrozieh*

Ich pull den.

*Tür bei Gruul schließt sich* Ach, wir fangen schon an? *Jäger steht vor der Tür*

Mein Pet macht genug schaden, den schaffen wir vorm Enrage.

*Beim Kurator* Lasst doch die adds. Den schaffen wir so.

Ich mach mal Irreführung auf den Tank. "Sie erhalten Irreführung von Aratosao". Healpriester denkt sich, "WTF"?!

Uh add

Lg Ara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chfkoch (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hab noch einen :
Letzter Boss in Burg Utgarde
Ich heale sterbe durch den Flächen DMG vom Boss während der wiederbelebungsphase.
Ich bitte den Dudu um nen Battlerezz und er sagt : Sry hab kein Geld um Samen zu kaufen.

auch in der selben Ini .... bei ersten Boss auch der Dudu : Sry muss kurz Duschen.
wipe...


----------



## Karius (9. Dezember 2008)

Vorsicht der Reflek...... tiert. -.-


----------



## lübscher (9. Dezember 2008)

*Melees*

war die aggrorange doch so groß?


kenn ich leider zu gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (9. Dezember 2008)

Nax---->Boss Grobulus:

Krieger pulled die 1te trashmob gruppe (Grobulus steht auf der Rampe)

Trashmobgruppe down (Grobulus geht die Rampe runter, 1ne Trashmobgruppe hinter im vorhanden)

Tank markiert Grobulus mit Totenkopf, ich denke nicht mal "Ohje" zu ende.... Chargeeee. Mobgruppe & Boss hauen los.... Whipe 

Was meint der Krieger: "Huch da hab ich aber nen großen Trashmob gepullt"


----------



## Namir (9. Dezember 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> PRIESTER:
> 
> "Sorry, ich hab Psychoschrei direkt neben Verblassen."



ja, ich auch ^^


----------



## ShadowXanTos (9. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mage: „Geil 3 crits hintereinander“
> 
> Krieger: „Ups ich hab Einhandwaffe nicht geskillt“


x'D
roooofl
ich lieg am boden ey xD


----------



## noobhammer (9. Dezember 2008)

betrifft alle klassen!!

---verdammter lag-----

---nach dem ersten boss...ich muss reparieren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


----------



## Namir (9. Dezember 2008)

Irgend eine DD-Klasse:

Was soll ich mit Omen, seit dem Addon sind Tanks im Aggro eh nicht mehr aufzuholen.

*Todesritter:*
Sind ja nur 10 Mobs.
Mein Guhl tankt den.
Ach was, die Gruppenquest schaff ich auch alleine.


----------



## dUneking (9. Dezember 2008)

"da kann man runterspringen"


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> Irgend eine DD-Klasse:
> 
> Was soll ich mit Omen, seit dem Addon sind Tanks im Aggro eh nicht mehr aufzuholen.
> 
> ...


letzteres stimmt aber meist^^
unholy schafft auf 66 alle jagdquests und den nestvogel in nagrand solo (außer vllt das riesenellekviech am ende)


----------



## Hochelfenfürst (9. Dezember 2008)

*Priester*

hm, der heal war eigentlich durch...


*Krieger*

Tank: Ich mach Sturmangriff
Healer: Geht das nicht nur in Kampfhaltung?
Tank: kA.... 
*RUMMS*
Tank: Jo hattest recht


----------



## hexenshadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Krieger
oom? out of mobs?Moment ich hohle neue!


----------



## Yldrasson (9. Dezember 2008)

*Paladin*

Keine Sorge, ich hab' noch Handauflegen!
*klick*
Matsch!

Das beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit... schon blöd, dass die Symbole von Handauflegen und Reinigen beinahe gleich aussehen... xD
( ja, ich war jung... xD )


----------



## Ceilyn (9. Dezember 2008)

kenn jemand den den riesenvogel alleine geschafft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvs (9. Dezember 2008)

Vorgestern, Halle der Blitze. Alle Bosse tot, Off-Krieger nicht mehr zu sehen.

"Wo gibts denn hier noch was zu metzeln?"

>>Geist im Char-Portrait.


----------



## Arikros (9. Dezember 2008)

Ein ganz bestimmter Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Lisutari (9. Dezember 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Ein ganz bestimmter Hexer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann mir das wer erklähren?


----------



## Arikros (9. Dezember 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne in der aktuellen Werbung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4ozngVpOI4


----------



## Plakner (9. Dezember 2008)

*Klasse egal*

Ich sprech den Npc mal an.


----------



## Blah (9. Dezember 2008)

Textnachricht im Chat: Ja, hallo moment kurwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaasssswswwwwwaaaaddddd11233wwww 

^^


----------



## Chínín (9. Dezember 2008)

Jäger:
Irreführung? Was ist das?


----------



## Vup (9. Dezember 2008)

chuck norris' mutter: I can feel the baby kicking


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Textnachricht im Chat: Ja, hallo moment kurwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaasssswswwwwwaaaaddddd11233wwww
> 
> ^^




Hehe, das habe Ich oft selbst auch manchmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylwa (9. Dezember 2008)

Öfters schon gehört:
"Respawn ist erst in 5 Minuten"

"...vanish ist gleich ready!"


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Mycrip schrieb:


> Druide
> 
> Ich hoTe die Gruppe vor dem Bosspull schonmal an


 Sowas hab ich früher immer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eben typisch als "Nicht-PvEler".


----------



## Jack Sparrow (9. Dezember 2008)

Ein Krieger :

"PA AUFS MAUL ALDA!"

Tot ^^


----------



## Liberiana (9. Dezember 2008)

*Hexer:*

Durch Höllenfeuer kann man nicht sterben oder?...

*Beliebige Klasse* (HDZ2) 

Geil, ich war hier noch nie, ich geh mal kurz zu Medivh und mache Screenshot...
*Geöffnete Portale 1/18*


----------



## TEMOS (9. Dezember 2008)

der heal wahr eigentlich druch^^


----------



## Daytonaman (9. Dezember 2008)

so ein schwachsinn hier


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn hier


lesen -> denken --> posten
oder den umweg
lesen -> langweilen -> thread verlassen
aber niemals
lesen -> spamen


----------



## Komakomi (9. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Druide*
> 
> da fällt mir spontan nichts zu ein....aber euch bestimmt
> 
> ...



Tanks: huch, falsche bärengestalt
Healer: Mit dem t5 boni laufen die Hots noch bis die nächste mobgruppe gepullt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boomkins: mit 3.0 hab ich diese neue fertigkeit die is der hammer, sternregen heist die.... ach was schreib ich eig. schaut selber!


----------



## Komakomi (9. Dezember 2008)

Was mir grad einfällt, als ich vorgestern in ner inni nen wipe erlebt hab hat der healer noch geschrieben 
"12222222" und im ts: mensch son kak meine tasta is im ar***


----------



## BulletformyValentine (9. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also da muss ich widersprechen. Ohne SdR geh ich in schon gar keine Ini mehr.
> 
> Sonst alles echt geil.
> 
> ...


ist euch aufgefallen das sdr mit wotlk entfernt wurde???


----------



## BuzzerBeater (9. Dezember 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen das sdr mit wotlk entfernt wurde???




Ja, aber deinem quote nicht, da es von anfang 2008 is ^^


----------



## Blah (9. Dezember 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen das sdr mit wotlk entfernt wurde???



Es heisst jetzt, Hand er Aufopferung. Wurde nicht direkt entfernt.


----------



## Teraluna (9. Dezember 2008)

Die letzten Worte eines...

... U-Bootkapitäns: "Jungs, hier muss mal gelüftet werden"

... Stotternden Beifahrers: "Frei---Frei---Freilich kommt da was"

... Tarzandarstellers: "Welcher Idiot hat die Liane eingeölttttttt...."

... Mitglieds des Bombenentschärfungskomandos: "So die bombe ist nun entschärft"

... Flugzeukapitäns: "Was bedeutet wir haben keinen Treibstoff mehr?"

... TE: "KEINE FLAMES BITTE!"

... Flamers: "Der Mod sperrt meinen Acc eh nicht"

Sorry das das nix mit WOW zu tun hat...


MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Ahnor (9. Dezember 2008)

> algemein Heilär: hmmm der Heal war eigendlich durch


lol du bist sicher ein rogue oder so....KA und so
ziemlich unlustiger leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (9. Dezember 2008)

hansdieteror schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der einzige der das nicht lustig findet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jope...


----------



## imbalol (9. Dezember 2008)

HUNTER :
"Sry , hatte auf Autoshot!"

&#8364;dit:

Mage:
Mage sucht im handelschannel:
"Wasserspender sucht GRP. für irgenteine Hero !"


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Dezember 2008)

Paladin

Die Mobs eine Sekunde in der Weihe stehen lassen, dann könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt.


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. Dezember 2008)

Siehe nächster Post (irgendwas hat grad nich gestimmt^^)


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. Dezember 2008)

Beliebige Klasse:
"Ach, der Teufelshäscher müsste eigentlich grad...oh"

Todesritter:
"Ich soll nicht tanken weil der Heiler oom is?Alter, ich bin DK!

5 Todesritter im Bollwerk. Alle im TS, die Gruppe wiped. 5 Stimmen im Channel: "Ich dachte ICH tanke!" (ich spiele selber DK, flames sind also sinnlos^^)


----------



## Vitany2910 (10. Dezember 2008)

"da ist ja ein rädchen, ich guck mal fix...." .... RRRÖMMS


----------



## Kabak (10. Dezember 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Todesritter:
> "Ich soll nicht tanken weil der Heiler oom is?Alter, ich bin DK!
> 
> 5 Todesritter im Bollwerk. Alle im TS, die Gruppe wiped. 5 Stimmen im Channel: "Ich dachte ICH tanke!" (ich spiele selber DK, flames sind also sinnlos^^)




Kenn ich beides ich durft schon oft nicht pullen weil der healer "nur" 75% mana hatte
aber das mit den tanks kenn ich auch hatte ich bei 3 dks


----------



## Bloodpak (10. Dezember 2008)

Schurke zum Heiler in Kara:

Ich geh Kaffee trinken, der Heiler hat einn SS bekommen.

----> Ich war der Heiler


lol


----------



## Chiefdeluxe (10. Dezember 2008)

So schnell fällt ein Pala nicht um!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tankpaladin seit 2Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Chiefdeluxe schrieb:


> So schnell fällt ein Pala nicht um!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so schnell nicht, aber eben doch  - mir ist dieser spruch nur im kopf geblieben, ich fand ihn eigentlich passend, nur der heiler fand wohl seinen button nicht


----------



## haro3777 (10. Dezember 2008)

tankpala:

lasst mich die gruppe 3-4 sek. mit "schild der rächers", "weihe" und "hammer der rechtschaffenden" antanken. danach könnt ihr alles reinhauen. mitten im satz rennt die mobgruppe auf einen dd/heiler und zerlegt ihn, weil man wieder nicht abwarten konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder:

hexer/magier... wartet bitte mit euren aktionen, ich schaffe es nicht die aggro zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


todesritter zum tank:

"ups, ich habe versehentlich den boss zu mir rübergeholt. ist halt eine gewohnheit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Stelle war beim 2 BWL Boss nach dem 1. Wipe.
Ein Krieger mit den namen Glandallim war an rumspringen. Standen aber teilweise schon im Position.

Man hört im TS nur Glanda was machst du da? PASS AUF!!!!
Glanda kriegt ein Knall Roten Kopf.

Der gute krieger ist in den Drachenreingesprungen und hat unds gewiped.

Andere Stelle in Strathom Classic. Komm wir machen Strath ok!
Sind beim 2 Boss dieser Banshe. Pah was soll die Schon machen mit uns wir sind T2 dachten wir?!
Ich war Tank und geh drauf.  

Typisch für den Boss sie übernimmt ja welche und in den Fall war ich das. Und was mache ich? Massfear. unser Pala Rannte in eine andere Mobgruppe rein. und icherledigte die restlichen 3 Spieler Der gruppe.......

Ähm ja *hust* War lustig wo ich die eigene gruppe erledigt hatte und dann den Boss....


----------



## Voni (10. Dezember 2008)

Raidleader: "WER HAT NUN ..... (akama, vaelestraz etc) ANGESPROCHEN????"


----------



## Eranuri (10. Dezember 2008)

Herrlich , das versüßt den Morgen. 
*

Jäger*

"ich wollt nur die Mobs Markieren"
"Totstellen?? - was ist Totstellen??"  - Sprach der 70er Jäger


----------



## Lucelia (10. Dezember 2008)

*C'thun*
Vorsicht,das könnte ins Auge gehn...


----------



## Elessor (10. Dezember 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Beliebige Klasse:
> "Ach, der Teufelshäscher müsste eigentlich grad...oh"
> 
> Todesritter:
> ...



5 todesritter im bw? geht auch im bk in sklaven und im tiefensumpf noch...aber OHNE tank. einfach jedem dk ein zeichen zuschreiben oder wahlweise auch einfach draufrennen und jeder sucht sich ein taarget...dafür sind aber blut dks nicht schlecht wegen dem selfheal...aber echt kein problem^^ in dem lvlbereich sind die eh noch viel zu abartig overpowered...legt sich aber leider später^^

grüße
elessor


----------



## maddogie (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde ganz oben in den Bestenlisten " Oooooh Shiiiiit"


----------



## Stroog (10. Dezember 2008)

*Jäger*
 "Der Teufelssaurier hält die Aggro ziemlich schlecht" (75er Jäger mit frisch gezähmten lvl 50 Saurier in den Grizzlyhügeln)

*Druide*

"ACH DU SCHEISSE... BIN ICH VON SINNEN? WAS MACH ICH? BIN JA GAR NICHT ALS DK EINGELOGGT"  ( Unser Heilbäumchen neulich total in Gedanken versunken als er als Bäumchen fröhlich in die erste Mobgruppe  der Ini stürmte und sich gewundert hat wo denn sein Tod und Verfall ist. Natürlich haben wir als ersten extrem sparrsam gekuckt uns dann nach dem daraus entstandenen Wipe aber 3 Tage lang krank gelacht, denn eine gewisse Situationskomik war irgendwie trotz des Wipes gegeben...

*Hexer*
"... einfach 10 Mobs pullen und Dämonengestalt plus Feuerbrandaura anwerfen... "  ( Ich neulich... dumm war nur das die Dämonengestalt noch CD hatte, was ich in der allgemeinen Verwirrung in der ich mich gelegentlich um die damalige Uhrzeit befinde schlicht übersehen hatte... )


----------



## nixahnung (10. Dezember 2008)

Stroog schrieb:


> *Jäger*
> "Der Teufelssaurier hält die Aggro ziemlich schlecht" (75er Jäger mit frisch gezähmten lvl 50 Saurier in den Grizzlyhügeln)



ähm, soweit ich weiß werden seid dem patch "low-pets" bis auf 5lvl unter dem hunter angehoben. soll heißen wenn ich als lvl75 hunter einen lvl50 xy zähme hat es automatisch lvl70!!!
ok, zum aggro halten immer noch nicht geeignet, aber nur mal so nebenbei halt.......


----------



## Golia (10. Dezember 2008)

Stroog schrieb:


> *Jäger*
> "Der Teufelssaurier hält die Aggro ziemlich schlecht" (75er Jäger mit frisch gezähmten lvl 50 Saurier in den Grizzlyhügeln)




Ihr sollt nicht immer lügen - wenn der Jäger nen Tier zähmt ist es neuerdings automatisch 5 Level unter ihm ... also Level 50 no GO.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (10. Dezember 2008)

netter thread hab nur die ersten 5 seiten gelesen und mich gewundert was ist mit 

"Du bist die Bombe" xD


oder im ts "Was macht das jägerpet bei den mobs dahinten?"^^


----------



## Zadronix (10. Dezember 2008)

hihi guter thread...

da fällt mir aber auch was ein...

15 Mann stehen in MC vor Baron Geddon. Wir befinden uns alle im TS. Habe den Boss lange erklärt...

Ich: So der Jäger Pullt uns den Baron mit seinem Pet dann Tanke ich den 
<Der Jäger macht das was man von Ihm erwartet>
Off-Krieger nach zwei Minuten im TS: Du ich spotte ma eben ich habe keine Wut
Spotet und bekommt den Bombendebuff bleibt aber vorne bei mir stehen....

Ratet mal wer sich gefreut hat


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Dezember 2008)

auch beliebt:

"Hat die Taktik jetzt jeder verstanden?"

"klar"
"logo"
"gähn"

*pull*

"AAAAAAAAHHH"


----------



## Rampadur (10. Dezember 2008)

Gruppe zu mir: "Buff man Kings nach."
ich: "Woops das was das Langstrecken Richterurteil"
15 Sekunden später war der Tanz vorbei.

Ich werde mit meinem Twink bei Kaelthas reingeholt um den Offensivkrieger- Personenbefreier zu spielen und bemerk dass ich die Waffen nicht geskillt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Glücklicherweiße wurde ich durchgebufft und bekam nen Heilschamanen an die Seite gestellt und konnte so in 10 Min meine Waffen voll leveln)

Und meine persönlichen Lieblinsworte sind:
"Der Sportsgeist gebietet es, den solo zu versuchen" (Das sag ich bei jeder Gruppenquests und jedem Elitemob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

Damals in Kara...

Letzter Mob vor Prinz... die Fleischbestie oben wir also hoch, mein Main damals noch Bm hunter ich nehm die bestie ins target (dachte ich zu mindest) Krieger pulled,ich schicke mein pet vor und fang an zu ballern auf einmal bemerke ich, das mein pet die treppe halb runter is und ne andere Fleischbestie attackiert...

die Bestie kam hoch und zerfetzte erstmal mich und danach die heiler.... Großes lachen und whipe....

Ihr könnt raten welchen Spruch ich gebracht hab^^


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Damals in Molten Core bei den 5er Corehound Packs: 

Raidleader : " Die MÜSSEN ALLE GLEICHZEITIG DOWN GEHEN"
Raid: " da lebt wieder einer " 

aber ich glaube der am meist gehörte grund ist echt: 

1. oopppss
oder 
2. re

was auch noch oft ist:

Tank: alle rdy ? 
Grp: jo
Tank wo bleibt mein heal?
30 sec später....
Healer: sry 24h trennung


----------



## Thule1291 (10. Dezember 2008)

Tsunao schrieb:


> Heiler: Wieso gehen eure Lebensbalken runter? Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass ich noch nicht in der Instanz bin?



aaaahahahaahahhaa wie ich doch das kenne


----------



## Deathknight3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*Alle*

"lol, das sind ja non-elite mobs"


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Martin Luther:

"Warum rülpset und furzet Ihr nicht? Hat es Euch nicht geschmecket?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (10. Dezember 2008)

auch schon passiert:

gruppe legt einige mobs in ini und hat gerade eine mana/reg. pause eingelegt. im ts ein wildes gebrabbel. ich als heiler sagt: bin mal afk, muss aufs klo." 2 minuten später komme ich wieder und alle gruppenmitglieder sind weg. ich frage: "wo seit ihr???" wieder wildes gebrabbel und gefluche. dann kommt ein: "auf dem friedhof!!!" ich schaue hoch und sehe, dass alle grau sind. "wir sind weitergelaufen und haben eine gruppe gezogen. bis wir gemerkt haben, dass du afk bist, waren die ersten beiden tot." gelacht wurde trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (10. Dezember 2008)

letzte Worte:

Tank: "sooo pat is durch und go"   
         "dmg nur auf boss"
         "die müssen nachgesheept werden"
         "wo kam der denn her?"

Schurke: "ich stunne mond"

Healer: "die adds müssen down gemacht werden"
           "da sind noch caster"

Hexer: "wieso antanken? fluch der elemente macht kein aggro"

Off-Krieger: "ich kann auch einen nehmen"


----------



## LegendaryDood (10. Dezember 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> 5 todesritter im bw? geht auch im bk in sklaven und im tiefensumpf noch...



Sollte auch nur ein Beispiel sein, da ich mit meinem DK bisher nur BW und BK war


----------



## Zoobesitzer (10. Dezember 2008)

Auch 1x 2x schon gehört:

Allgemein:

Tankbärchen: Mom ich rezz dich schnell...

"Gibts noch SS?"

Lieblingsspruch bei Vashji:
"Wer hat den Stein?!?"

Lieblingsspruch bei Archi:
"Was heißt hier Träne vergessen??"


----------



## Seek (10. Dezember 2008)

Heiler schamane: 33332433323 fuck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ighov (10. Dezember 2008)

BulletformyValentine schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen das sdr mit wotlk entfernt wurde???


 schon ma geguckt wann der kommentar geschrieben wurde? (28.04.08 gabs noch kein wotlk -.- , also erst lesen bevor man die fresse aufreißt -.-')


----------



## Daronos (10. Dezember 2008)

Druide:

Ich bin ein moonkin ich kann tanken, glaubt es mir

Priester:

Shackel Immun! mist ist humanoid, den mindcontroll ich.... auch Immun!... äääh sry leute


----------



## Hymne (10. Dezember 2008)

Schurke in Verstohlenheit:

"Die Kernhunde beissen nicht, die wollen doch nur spielen!"


----------



## Cressari (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine ganz individuellen "famous last words": 

"Scheiss WoW, ich hör auf". Acc verschenkt. Tabula Rasa, AoC, Lotro, WAR gespielt!

Mein Schami ist nun auf lvl 67 und kann bald nach Northend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

shit happens und der irrtum ist der weg zum Besseren!


----------



## Falathrim (10. Dezember 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> "Scheiss WoW, ich hör auf". Acc verschenkt.


DAS find ich gut, den Rest nicht so sehr. Wenn aufhören dann ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber auch vor nem Jahr noch gesagt "Scheiss WoW ich spiels nie wieder"

Und nun bin ich fast 73 :/


----------



## HighestHope (10. Dezember 2008)

Nichtklassenbezogene Last words:

"Guckt mal, Blut von Helden!"


Grüße


----------



## м@πGф (10. Dezember 2008)

Seek schrieb:


> Heiler schamane: 33332433323 fuck!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (10. Dezember 2008)

HighestHope schrieb:


> Nichtklassenbezogene Last words:
> 
> "Guckt mal, Blut von Helden!"




nice =) *daumenhoch*


----------



## Regine55 (10. Dezember 2008)

Seek schrieb:


> Heiler schamane: 33332433323 fuck!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. Dezember 2008)

HighestHope schrieb:


> Nichtklassenbezogene Last words:
> 
> "Guckt mal, Blut von Helden!"
> 
> ...




das kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor -.-


----------



## Galbadia (10. Dezember 2008)

Druide:

Ich dachte DU heilst!

Krieger:

DA! Schaf...STIRB!!!....Tot


----------



## Fr34z0r (10. Dezember 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat seine Heilzauber auf Taste 2,3 und 4 und hat beim Heilen ausversehen die Enter Taste gedrückt ^^


----------



## Neonlicht (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist mal in nem raid folgenes passiert.
Es war vorm Bossfight. Ich glaube der Za Vogelboss wo die Mobs aus den Eiern schlüpfen.

Ich(Hexer)

Bin oom

Heal

Mach Aderlass ich heal dich danach.

Ich

Ok


Wir fangen mit dem Kampf an. Ich mach Aderlass, mit dem Glauben ich bekäme nen heal, und fange an die Mobs um den Boss anzugreifen so wie es mir gesagt wurde.
Ich sterb da ich kein Heal bekommen hab. Mobs fangen an den Raid aus den Socken zu hauen.
Nach dem Wipe:

Heal

Warum lässt der Hexer sich so schnell von den Mobs umhauen, der hat doch keine Ahnung wie man nen Hexer spielt.



In der Sitiation is mir auch nichts mehr eingefallen was ich dem Heal hätte sagen sollen, aber ich bin ja immr der der die Schuld hat^^


----------



## Mardoo (10. Dezember 2008)

DK Tank:

Sorry dass ich so wenig Aggro ziehe!

Meine Waffen sucken.

Ich brauch ne 2Hand mit Deffwertung


----------



## treecat (10. Dezember 2008)

Allgemein:

"Pass auf beim Reinlaufen, da waren noch Mobs ..."
"Respawn"


Tank: 
- "Critimun? Weiss ich nicht, woran erkenne ich das? (auf level 74!^^)"
- "Warum machst du soviel Schaden, du klaust mir die Aggro!" 
- Bären-Tank zu meinem DK (nachdem ich mehrmals Not-Tank spielen musste, weil unser Bären-Tank im Dreck lag): "Warum hattest du die denn jetzt wieder getank?" - "Weil sie dir wieder weggelaufen waren, du tot warst und sie an unseren Castern knabberten." - "Na, dann macht halt nicht soviel Schaden ...."

Healer:

"Re" - OH ...
"OOM ..."
"Ich war schon am casten ..."
"Keine Angst, ich heile euch schon ..."

Hunter:
"Lass mich, ich weiss, was ich mache!" ... (Pullwipe!)
"Ich pulle die schonmal ..." (Tank afk und Healer oom)

Mage:

"Aoe? Was ist das?" (nachdem er leider die anderen Gruppen mit in den Kampf gezogen hatte^^)
"Ice / Fire / Sheep -imun..."

Paladin:

"Wie? Ich kann nicht rezzen, habe die Quest nich gemacht! Wo gibt es die denn?" (auf 70!)

Hexer:
"Oh, habe vergessen, dem Healer SS zu geben ..."
"Ich feare die jetzt ..."

Server:

"Server-Neustart in 5 Minuten"
"-Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen-"


----------



## etmundi (10. Dezember 2008)

Heiler schamane: 33332433323 fuck!



Regine55 schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Versehentlich auf die Return Taste gekommen und dann gecastet.

Beliebt ist auch wwassddsswd - fuck


----------



## Cyress (10. Dezember 2008)

s1eepingsun schrieb:


> uff *lächelt*
> 
> hm.. ma schauen das mir auch noch was dazu einfällt..
> 
> ...



Ja, so nen Whisper hab ich auch mal bekommen mir wurde sogar Gold angeboten... hab mich im Nachhinein geärgert, wieso ich das Portal nicht gemacht habe und das Gold genommen und ihm, nachdem er durchgegangen ist erklärt hätte, dass in der Mitte Portale in jede Hauptstadt sind. XD


----------



## schicksalslord (10. Dezember 2008)

Die letzten Worte.....

...eines Kriegers

-Den Ork schaff ich noch.
-Interessante Tür.
-Quatsch, das Schwert ist doch nicht verflucht.
-Ein Bier geht noch.
-OK, einverstanden, wir legen beide die Waffen nieder und klären das friedlich.
-Ich verirre mich nie.
-Ich weiss schon was ich tue.
-Warum spricht der komische Mann da in der Robe denn in Zeichensprache ?
-Nein, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Zauberer.
-Wieso sollte man das nicht essen können ?
-Ich zuerst. Ich zuerst.
-Wetten meins ist verflucht ?
-'Ne Drachenschuppe besorgen, das ist alles ?
-Von da hinten, trifft der nie.
-Ich glaube wir sind ihnen entkommen.
-Nur über meine Leiche.
-Beruhigt euch, erstmal müssen die an mir vorbei.

...eines Schurken

-Moment, das Schloß muss jetzt aufgehen.
-Kein Problem, das krieg ich locker auf.
-So ein Quatsch, da ist keine Falle drin.
-Die Wand ist gar nicht so hoch.
-Schau einfach nicht nach unten.
-Klar hält das Seil auch zwei Leute aus.
-Natürlich bin ich mir sicher, dass hier keine Fallen sind.
-Ich folge ihm lautlos.
-Ich habe es gefunden also gehört es mir auch.
-Halt mal.
-Schöne Truhe.
-Das merkt der nie.
-Der Ring gefällt mir.
-Klick?!? Was heisst hier klick?
-Ich hab nix gehört.
-Huuuch, wie kommt das denn da rein ?
-Das könnt Ihr nie im Leben beweisen.

..eines Magiers

-Hat ein Pentagramm nicht normalerweise 5 Ecken ?
-Den Dämon beherrsch ich locker.
-Interessante Formel.
-Interessante Schriftrolle.
-Bück dich Dämon. Pakt ist Pakt.
-Nein, ihr braucht nicht in Deckung zu gehen.
-Hab ich schon tausendmal gemacht.
-Keine Angst ich hab gelesen wie es funktioniert.
-Ich treffe schon.
-Moment ich habs gleich.
-Was ?
-Welcher Zauber ?
-Oh...Schutz gegen...?
-Lies schnell die Schriftrolle vor.
-Ich zweifle die Illusion an. [ Lieblingssatz von Darlok Patera ]
-HA ! Das weiss doch jeder, daß in der Flasche auf der Gift steht Heiltrank drin ist. Das
ist doch der älteste Trick der Welt.
-Dich mach ich mit meinem Dolch platt
-Wie lange kann ich eigentlich mit dem Zauber fliegen?

..eines Paladins

-Ich vertreibe die Untoten schon.
-Keine Angst.
-Heilung ?
-Äh..Gift heilen hast du gesagt ?
-Mein Gott schützt mich vor allen Gefahren.
-Es ist ein Tier. Es ist Neutral. Es wird mir, als Gläubigem nichts tun.
-Ich rolle mich unter den Beinen des "behaarten Monsters" durch, und heile den Schurken


----------



## fles (10. Dezember 2008)

Magier:
-Sheep hält noch, keine Angst!
-Puh, ein Glück dass ich schweben kann. (SSC, der Aufzug... blöderweise castet er über die Tastatur... Zitat: 2345234233 - fuck Zitat Ende


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Jäger: „Das Pet kann den tanken“
> 
> Mage: „Geil 3 crits hintereinander“
> 
> ...


Was soll daran eigentlich ein WIPE Grund seine,ich meine ein guter Tank steckt das schon weck 

/ironie on


----------



## Spochtl (10. Dezember 2008)

Richtig lustig sind auch manchmal die Fehler beim Hexer.

Ich also damals Bollwerk mit einer Randomgroup mit meinem Hexer. Der Raidleiter sagte "Hol deinen Leerwandler raus falls der Tank die Aggro verliert". Ok, kein Problem, Capt. Blaue Wolke geholt. Erste Gruppe am Eingang kein Problem.
Dann kamen wir zu den Kombinationen von Hundeführer, Hexer und Hund, also den Halbkreisförmigen Gang entlang.

Wir ziehen als eine Gruppe etwas zurück, ich den Fokus immernoch auf den Pala und schicke den Leerwandler auf sein Ziel. Was macht der Leerwandler aber:
Geht richtung Tank, haut sein Ziel mal kurz an, rennt weiter in die nächste Mobgruppe rein, spamt Qual damit er auch wirklich jeden erwischt und schwupps waren gleich 3 Gruppen da weil er auf dem Rückweg trotzdem noch die Patrolie mitgebracht hat. Rums, wipe. 

Wir haben uns Totgelacht, ein Ticket geschrieben (der Fehler ist heute noch) und dann hab ich doch lieber den Wichtel geholt für schnelleres Killen, dann lief alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Purga (11. Dezember 2008)

Neuer Patch, Warlock:
"Ich kann den mit Fluch der Tollkühnheit im Fear kontrollieren!"
Ups... ich hab den Seelenstein auf mich gecastet...

Schurke:
Scheiß AE!

Gruppe!:
DU SOLLTEST SHEEPEN VERDAMMT! (zwei Mages, 5er Mobgruppe ....)

Tank:
Wie ich muss den Boss drehen - bewegen?

Hunter:
Sorry falsche Falle... 
Ich kann den Multi in nem Winkel abschießen das es nur ...
Ich Pull schonmal....................... Favorit!


----------



## johnnyk2 (15. Dezember 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> *Mage:*
> *vomberghüpf*
> "Mist Federn alle."



Ich finde

*Paladin:*
*vomberghüpf*
"Mist Bubble hat cd"

besser


----------

